# Canyon 2006 Tuning: Was wollt ihr aendern.



## walvis (22. Januar 2006)

Habe mein ES9 06 nun seit ein paar Tagen und schon schwirren mir die ersten Aenderungsideen durch den Kopf (in meinem Fall SRAM komplett anstatt XT Kassette etc.) Zudem VRO...

Was wuerdet ihr aendern?


----------



## BiNkZ (22. Januar 2006)

Also ich wuerd's ja erstmal alles so lassen und die Verschleissteile mal verschleissen lassen und dann entsprechend austauschen.

Klar will man sein Bike perfektionieren aber mein Gott die paar Details machen dich dann ja auch nicht schneller.

Wenn du soviel Geld wie Haare auf dem Kopf hast wieso nicht , aber sonst.

Just my 2 Cents
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Januar 2006)

Hm, SRAM-Kassette? Wozu?

VRO finde ich allerdings schon sinnvoll -- die Verstellmöglichkeit ist sehr angenehm.


----------



## yuexel99 (22. Januar 2006)

Wenn ich mir ein RC 7 kaufe (ich bin noch nicht sicher), dann kommen da XO Drehgriffe und Schaltwerk dran. Die LX Schalthebel und das XT Schaltwerk kommen dann an mein bisheriges Bike.


----------



## Briefträger (22. Januar 2006)

xtr kurbel und slr sattel


----------



## walvis (22. Januar 2006)

> Also ich wuerd's ja erstmal alles so lassen und die Verschleissteile mal verschleissen lassen und dann entsprechend austauschen.
> 
> Klar will man sein Bike perfektionieren aber mein Gott die paar Details machen dich dann ja auch nicht schneller.
> 
> ...



Hast recht - ich wollte Kassette etc. natuerlich erst ersetzten wenn sie verschlissen sind - VRO aber halt schon jetzt - den alten Vorbau kann man ja bei Ebay verkaufen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Januar 2006)

walvis schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollte Kassette etc. natuerlich erst ersetzten


Wichtig ist halt, die Kette immer rechtzeitig zu tauschen -- dann hält eine Kassette durchaus >7000 km.


----------



## beli (22. Januar 2006)

"Wenn du soviel Geld wie Haare auf dem Kopf hast wieso nicht"
SCHEI.... ich bin blank 

Im Ernst, BiNkZ hat Recht, austauschen kannst später immer noch.

Gruß

BeLi


----------



## Deleted 57408 (22. Januar 2006)

Ich würde die XT-Bestückung auch drauf lassen, bis diese Teile verschlissen sind. Denn wenn Du nicht gerade ein Gewichtsfanatiker bist ist gegen XT schließlich nichts einzuwenden. An dem Bike ist doch sowieso nicht mehr viel änderungsbedürftig. Und da Du Dich ja für ein ES9 entschieden hast willst Du es doch sicher auch entsprechend einsetzen. Was ich machen würde (ich fahre ein Scott Genius MC 30): anderer Sattel, und zwar den Selle Italia SLR T1. Der ist nur geringfügig schwerer, dafür jedoch deutlich bequemer als der XC (bei einem Tourenfully ein nicht zu verachtender Aspekt), vielleicht noch die Thomson Elite gegen die bildschöne Syntace P6 Sattelstütze aus Carbon austauschen. Die Thomson in Ebay anbieten oder für den Fall der Fälle als Austauschmöglichkeit aufbewahren. Den Schwalbe Albert gegen den neuen Nobby Nic auszutauschen wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit. Auf jeden Fall kämen bei mir als erstes die Original-Griffe runter, die ich gegen solche von Oury austauschen würde. Die sind zwar nicht ganz billig, halten durch den Schraubverschluß aber bombenfest und bieten einen wesentlich besseren Grip!
Viel Spaß mit Deinem Bike. Ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf mein RC9!!!


----------



## braintrust (22. Januar 2006)

naja aber wenn er die teile jetzt gleich austauscht und die verkaufen würde..könnte er halt "neuwertige" teile verkloppen und bekommt halt auch mehr raus oder seh ich das falsch?!

aber persönlich würde ich auch erstmal bissel rumfahren und erst tauschen wenn sie verschlissen sind


----------



## walvis (22. Januar 2006)

@petejupp - ein gewichtsfanatiker bin ich ganz sicher nicht - aber wie oben gesagt - 7000km hat eine Kasette an meinem Hardtail noch nie gehalten - vielleicht falsch gepflegt...

In Punkto Griffe habe ich mich fuer die Ritchey WCs entschieden da ich irgendwie daran gewoehnt bin - zudem baue ich auc die Ritchey Barends an obwohl der Mensch im Radshop mir davon abgeraten hat Barends an einen Rser zu bauen - sein Argument war aber eher styltechnischer Natur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yuexel99 (22. Januar 2006)

> zudem baue ich auc die Ritchey Barends an obwohl der Mensch im Radshop mir davon abgeraten hat Barends an einen Rser zu bauen - sein Argument war aber eher styltechnischer Natur



Da denke ich, dass deine Entscheidung die richtige ist. Ich würde nie ohne Barends fahren (zumindest längere Strekcen nicht, bei kurzen ist es nicht so wichtig). Und Bedenken stylischer Natur??? Ich finde Barends sehen nicht schlimm aus, im Gegenteil, die gehören einfach dazu, genau wie ein Helm - und den finden ja auch nicht alle stylisch.


----------



## walvis (22. Januar 2006)

> Und Bedenken stylischer Natur??? Ich finde Barends sehen nicht schlimm aus, im Gegenteil, die gehören einfach dazu, genau wie ein Helm - und den finden ja auch nicht alle stylisch.QUOTE]
> 
> Sehe ich auch so - aber du glaubst gar nicht wie viele mir von Barends am Riser abgeraten haben - genau aus diesem Grund ;-)


----------



## braintrust (23. Januar 2006)

achso..
natürlich kommen bei mir noch schön nc-17 aluschrauben dran...in gold oder blau, mal sehen


----------



## Vazifar (23. Januar 2006)

bei mir gibt's komfort-tuning
1: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (dieser vorbau lässt sich ja gleich bei der bestellung des neuen canyon bikes angeben)
2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (eine wohltat gegenüber "normalen" griffen - sind super und gibt's für 14 schweizerfränkli (ca. 10 euro) bei veloplus)


----------



## griesschnitte (23. Januar 2006)

mein tip für alle bikes von hardtail bis torque:
schwalbe nobby nic reifen mit triple-compound
-> superleicht, robust, super grip, wenig rollwiderstand, geringer verschleiß
ich werd ihn gleich aufziehen und die fat albert über ebay verkloppen.
250g gewichtstuning für ein paar euro, ich find, da lohnt sich


----------



## Wuudi (23. Januar 2006)

@griesschnitte:

Willst du vorne und hinten den 2,4er aufziehen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## griesschnitte (23. Januar 2006)

klar! wieso? probleme?


----------



## rumblefish (23. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> @griesschnitte:
> 
> Willst du vorne und hinten den 2,4er aufziehen ?



Glaubst Du etwa er will auf ein ESX einen 2.25er aufziehen  ??   
Den Nobby Nick zieh ich mir auch drauf wenn der Fat Albert runtergefahren ist 

 Rumble


----------



## Leukipp (23. Januar 2006)

Wieso zieht Ihr nicht den Nobby Nic 2.1 auf für gemütliches Fahren auf Forststrassen und dergleichen (Gewichtsersparniss ca. 500g). Wenn dann eine Tour in den Bergen mit verblockten und kniffligen Singletrails ansteht, zieht Ihr die Fat Albert auf, weil die einfach einen besseren Grip und Durchschlagschutz haben!!!


----------



## griesschnitte (23. Januar 2006)

Leukipp schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso zieht Ihr nicht den Nobby Nic 2.1 auf für gemütliches Fahren auf Forststrassen und dergleichen (Gewichtsersparniss ca. 500g). Wenn dann eine Tour in den Bergen mit verblockten und kniffligen Singletrails ansteht, zieht Ihr die Fat Albert auf, weil die einfach einen besseren Grip und Durchschlagschutz haben!!!




oh je, hatte nicht vor, aus meiner wohnung eine radlwerkstatt zu machen.
außerdem fahr ich keine forstwege. wenn ich mal geradeaus fahren will, setz ich mich aufs rennrad!!!


----------



## Leukipp (23. Januar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> oh je, hatte nicht vor, aus meiner wohnung eine radlwerkstatt zu machen.
> außerdem fahr ich keine forstwege. wenn ich mal geradeaus fahren will, setz ich mich aufs rennrad!!!



Brauchst du eine Werkstatt um andere Reifen aufzuziehen? Du fährst also keine Forstwege!?! Singletrail rauf und Singletrail runter!?!


----------



## fiesermöpp (23. Januar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> klar! wieso? probleme?



Hallo,

ich würde mir wünschen, daß Canyon in Zukunft die Reifenfreiheit der ES Serie verbessert.
Die ist nämlich, gemessen am eigentlichen Einsatzbereich, nicht gerade üppig ausgefallen.
Ich fahre 2,25er Reifen und damit gehts, was sehr viel Breiteres würde ich nicht wagen, falls man mal nen leichter Achter hinten hat schlitzt einem der ziemlich scharfkantige Yoke womöglich die Karkasse auf.... 

Einige haben hier mal Bilder gepostet bei denen der 2,35er Fat Albert im Hinterbau schon arg "geräubert" hat und im Prospekt 2005 steht geeignet für bis zu 2,5 ! 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Wuudi (23. Januar 2006)

Ist längst schon passiert.

Guck mal den 2006er Prospekt an ...


----------



## griesschnitte (23. Januar 2006)

jetzt mal ganz im ernst. ständig die reifen zu wechseln, halte ich nicht für praktikabel. ich wechsel bei meinem auto auch nicht jedesmal auf sommereifen, wenn mal kein schnee liegt.
zum thema singletrail. natürlich werde ich versuchen forstwege rauf und singletrail bergab  zu fahren. aber soll ich dann mit den 2.1 nobby nics rauffahren und oben meine fat albert aufziehen???????
was ich meinte, ausschließlich auf forststraßen (egal ob bergauf, bergab oder in der ebene) fahren tu ich nicht. ist das wirklich erstrebenswert?
ich denk mir dann immer. wenn der weg jetzt asphaltiert wäre und ich ein rennrad hätte, dann würd ich schneller vorankommen.


----------



## prallax (23. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ist längst schon passiert.
> 
> Guck mal den 2006er Prospekt an ...



Was soll passiert sein ?

Wo im Prospekt ?


----------



## fiesermöpp (23. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ist längst schon passiert.
> 
> Guck mal den 2006er Prospekt an ...



Hallo, 

tut mir leid, das ist leider falsch.

Es wurde lediglich die Aussage " bis 2,5 geignet" nicht mehr gedruckt(warum wohl? )Der 2006er ES Rahmen ist mit dem 2005er ansonsten absolut baugleich.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prallax (23. Januar 2006)

Filialmann schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> tut mir leid, das ist leider falsch.
> 
> ...



Doch steht immer noch drin, ganz am Anfang vom Prospekt. Genau, die Rahmen sind unverändert seit 2005. Deshalb erzählt Wuudi blödsinn.


----------



## griesschnitte (23. Januar 2006)

hatte auch geglaubt, irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass die rahmen bis 2,5" taugen. vielleicht doch nochmal nachfragen bei canyon. oder weiß jemand mehr? frage mich auch ob der rahmen im prinzip (bis auf kleinigkeiten) nicht geändert wurde oder wirklich absolut 100% identisch ist.


----------



## Wuudi (23. Januar 2006)

War der Hinterbau mit spezieller Reifenfreiheit beim ES voriges Jahr auch genau so verbaut ?


----------



## prallax (23. Januar 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> War der Hinterbau mit spezieller Reifenfreiheit beim ES voriges Jahr auch genau so verbaut ?


Ja !


----------



## Wuudi (23. Januar 2006)

Ups


----------



## griesschnitte (23. Januar 2006)

hab die diskussion letztes jahr wegen scheuernden reifen nicht mitbekommen.
ab welcher breite gabs probleme, falls man das pauschal sagen kann? forumsbeiträge dazu sind schon gelöscht worden, oder bin ich blind? esx gibts dieses jahr serienmäßig mit fat albert 2.35. da sollte der nobby nic 2.4 ja wohl kein problem darstellen, oder?


----------



## Hubertus (23. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre ein 05er ES 9 mit 2,35 Fat Albert. Klar passen die durch den Hinterbau, aber arg eng ist es schon ('n kleinen Finger möchte ich nicht mehr dazwischen kriegen), und jedes eingeklemmte Steinchen schrammelt am Hinterbau lang. Ich mache jedenfalls beim Wechsel nur noch 2,25 Reifen drauf. Canyon sollte das mit der 2,5er Freigabe noch mal überdenken, finde ich.


----------



## fiesermöpp (23. Januar 2006)

griesschnitte schrieb:
			
		

> hab die diskussion letztes jahr wegen scheuernden reifen nicht mitbekommen.
> ab welcher breite gabs probleme, falls man das pauschal sagen kann? forumsbeiträge dazu sind schon gelöscht worden, oder bin ich blind? esx gibts dieses jahr serienmäßig mit fat albert 2.35. da sollte der nobby nic 2.4 ja wohl kein problem darstellen, oder?



Hallo,

der Fat Albert 2,35" passt durch, keine Sorge. Ob die 0,05" da nen fetten Unterschied machen weiß ich nicht, das sollte man bei Bedarf bei Canyon nachfragen.

Probleme mit schleifenden Reifen gab es letztes Jahr auch nicht, da brauchst du Dir ebenfalls keine Gedánken drüber machen. Hier hat nur letztes Jahr jemand mal Bilder reingestellt, der mit seinem ES am Gardasee war (mit Fat Albert). Der Hinterbau sah danach aus als hätte man mit ´ner Schrotflinte draufgehalten. Durch den breiten Reifen und die gute Selbstreinigung hatte das Rad unter Kieselstein-Dauerfeuer zu leiden. Der Lack sah natürlich dementsprechend aus...

Wie gesagt letztes Jahr waren die Rahmen auch noch nicht anodisiert, was ja dieses Jahr der Fall ist. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## fiesermöpp (23. Januar 2006)

Hubertus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> . Ich mache jedenfalls beim Wechsel nur noch 2,25 Reifen drauf. Canyon sollte das mit der 2,5er Freigabe noch mal überdenken, finde ich.



Hallo,

 genau meine Meinung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (23. Januar 2006)

Bei mir kommt demnächst ein 2,4er BigBetty hinten rein -- ich stell dann ein Foto hier rein. 
Zum Schutz des Hinterbaus kommt an die eine Stelle ein bisschen Gewebetape, dann hat sich's...
Die Optik ist mir wuuuurscht, das fällt an der Stelle keinen Menschen auf...


----------



## griesschnitte (23. Januar 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir kommt demnächst ein 2,4er BigBetty hinten rein -- ich stell dann ein Foto hier rein.
> Zum Schutz des Hinterbaus kommt an die eine Stelle ein bisschen Gewebetape, dann hat sich's...
> Die Optik ist mir wuuuurscht, das fällt an der Stelle keinen Menschen auf...




bin ganz deiner meinung.werd allerdings vorsichtshalber die meinung von canyon einholen. wenns nur an den kieselsteinen liegt, lieber mal ein duck-tape über den rahmen. optik ist mir auch total egal.


----------



## walvis (23. Januar 2006)

Man kann ja auch den Hinterbau ausfeilen - ich will gar nicht daran denken wieviel Gramm ich dadurch sparen kann


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Januar 2006)

walvis schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann ja auch den Hinterbau ausfeilen - ich will gar nicht daran denken wieviel Gramm ich dadurch sparen kann


Genau.
Und den Lenker demontieren und am Vorbau anhalten, 
nur auf den Felgen fahren, eine Kurbel und ein Pedal demontieren (wofür wären denn sonst die Klickies...)


----------



## griesschnitte (24. Januar 2006)

genau.
sattelstütze und sattel abmontieren und im stehen fahren.
und wenn man nur auf der strasse fahre, könnte ich auch die federgabel durch eine normale ersetzen.
bremsen würde ich auch ausbauen. zum bremsen lieber in die büsche reinfahren oder einen stock in die speichen werfen.
und wenn ich immer wheelie fahr, spar ich mir das vorderrad.
und wenn ich zu fuss gehe, spar ich mir das komplette rad.
und wenn ich mir die arme abhacke, spar ich nochmal ein paar kilo.
genau, für was brauch ich überhaupt meinen kopf. wiegt nur unverhältnismäßig viel. hey, weg damit......
ach. ich fühl mich so leeeeeiiiiicht.....


----------



## Hupert (24. Januar 2006)

sieht bestimmt witzig aus, wenn du mir einer kurbel im stehen ohne lenker nen wheelie fährs ;-)

Aber mal ernsthaft... ich würd mir eigentlich ganz gerne an meinem XC9 die Gabelkrone, Standrohre der Fox sowie die Umlenkwippe und evtl. Sattelstütze und Vorbau in nem schönen matten Bordeaux pulvern lassen... wenn da nicht die Garantie wäre. Das Bike ist zwar ne echte Schönheit, aber ein paar Schriftzüge weniger insgesamt hättens sicherlich auch getan. (wenn´s nach mir ginge, komplett ohne)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (24. Januar 2006)

zuerst einen guten Bashguard (Zahnräder-Schutz)
und einen kleinen Neopren Überzug für den Dämpfer / Gabel...evt. sogar auf die Kettenstrebe
...nach einem Jahr in etwa gute "tubeless" Laufräder
mit sehr guten Naben und einen VRO Carbon Lenker


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Januar 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> und einen kleinen Neopren Überzug für den Dämpfer / Gabel...


Das würde ich bleiben lassen, da ruinierst eher was, als dass du die Federelemente schützt!
Auf der Kettenstrebe ist eh serienmäßig einer drauf.

Bashguard? Was für ein Bike hast du bestellt?


----------



## CES7 (24. Januar 2006)

Wenn der Superforce nich passt dann kommt ein VRO dran ansonsten
hab ich an meinem ES7 nichts elementares auszusetzen.


----------



## walvis (24. Januar 2006)

oh ja vergas, habe mir bereits bei lizard skin rote neoprens fuer die gabelrohre und den daempfer bestellt - die bringen wirklich was wenn die auch vorne fies knarzen (klettverschluss)...


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Januar 2006)

walvis schrieb:
			
		

> oh ja vergas, habe mir bereits bei lizard skin rote neoprens fuer die gabelrohre und den daempfer bestellt - die bringen wirklich was wenn die auch vorne fies knarzen (klettverschluss)...


Mhm...
Staub u. Schmutz kommt zwangsläufig ins Neopren, 
die Beschichtung der Standrohre wird abgerieben...  

(JEDER Gabelhersteller rät davon ab, solche "Schützer" zu montieren!)


----------



## walvis (24. Januar 2006)

Naja, sie kommen auch nur bei Schlammwetter drauf... zudem Schuetzen sie vor Steinschlag etc.... danach kommen sie ab werden gewaschen und die Rohre gereinigt... Abnutzung hast du so und so...

Zudem sind sie nur fuer Schlechtwetter Fahrten....


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Januar 2006)

Besonders auch bei Schlammwetter sind sie gefährlich...

Die Dichtungen moderner Gabeln halten den Dreck mehr als ausreichend draußen. (besser als die früher üblichen Faltenbälge -- auf die wird ja deswegen verzichtet)
Die "Abnützung" der Standrohre bei Verzicht auf Neoprenschützer halte ich (3-4 Jahre alte Rockshox-Gabeln ausgenommen) für nicht nennenswert.

Was soll bei Schlechtwetterfahrten denn passieren? Weder Schlamm noch Wasser kommen ins Gabelinnere oder schädigen sie.


----------



## Compagnon (25. Januar 2006)

Naja, was Gabelhersteller empfehlen sollte man nicht so ernst nehmen. Einmal im Jahr einen Service für weit über 100 Euro, alle 20 Fahrstunden das Teil komplett zerlegen und reinigen und - das Beste - das Rad auf den Kopf stellen, wenn man es nicht benützt   Zumindest im Winter kann man ja wegen des Streusalzes über einen Schützer für den Dämpfer nachdenken, beim RC/XC/ES muß der nicht mal Kontakt haben zum Tauchrohr, um wirkungsvoll vor Schmutz zu schützen


----------



## walvis (25. Januar 2006)

nun ja was ich bei freunden erlebt habe sind steinschlaege in der elozierung - in diesem fall bei einer skareb 05. es hat dazu gefuerht dass die dichtungsringe nach zwei drei fahrten zerstoert wurden...

wie sieht es dem am daempfer aus - macht es dort mehr sinn da er ja naeher am boden und am schteinschleudernden hr ist als die gabelrohre?


----------



## griesschnitte (25. Januar 2006)

gibts niemanden der sein bike richtig aufpimpt.
bisher haben wir nur pillepalle gehört (barends, gabelschaftschoner....)
fände eine diskussion über sinnvolle veränderungen am bike interessant.
was macht das bike stabiler, leichter usw....
immer vor dem hintergrund eines guten p/l verhältnisses.
z.b. wo kann ich für wenig geld gewicht sparen.
"was wollt ihr ändern", kann ja auch heißen "was würdet ihr ändern". muß ja nicht sofort nach kauf eines bikes sein.

ich selber habe schon darüber nachgedacht, den alulenker an meinem esx7 durch den syntace vector lowrider carbon zu ersetzen. meine gabel ist nicht die leichteste(im vergleich zur fox). ich glaub, ein bisschen weniger gewicht vorne tät der agilität des bikes ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (25. Januar 2006)

Ich weiß nich was du für nen Bike dein Eigen nennst, aber was willste denn bei z.Bsp. beim XC9 noch leichter machen? Kurbel, Sattel und Stütze in Carbon? XTR Kassette? Lenker auf 400mm kürzen??? Da geht nich mehr viel, ohne ein halbes Vermögen dafür auszugeben... deshalb werd ich mich auf dezente optische Retuschen konzentrieren und mir als nächstes wahrscheinlich nen Simplon Gravity  aufbauen... komplett schwarz, so weit wie geht Carbon und starr. Aber angesichts des angespannten Haushaltsbudgets dürfte das ne Beschäftigung über die nächsten drei Jahre werden...


----------



## griesschnitte (25. Januar 2006)

wie ich in diesem tread schon geschrieben hab: nobby nic 2.4 (-230g)
für wenig geld, sinnvolles tuning

ansonsten fänd ich es super, 2 laufradsätze zu besitzen. einen für den enduroeinsatz(stabil) und einen für lange touren(leicht)


----------



## bertrueger (25. Januar 2006)

Habe an meinem XC7 folgendes verändert:

Sattel: slk gel flow
Griffe: Odi
Laufradsatz: 





etwas stabiler und selbst eingespeicht.


----------



## walvis (25. Januar 2006)

Habe ueberhaupt keine Erfahrung mit Schraubgriffen - bringen die wirklich soviel - in meinem Fall an einem ES?


----------



## fiesermöpp (25. Januar 2006)

walvis schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ueberhaupt keine Erfahrung mit Schraubgriffen - bringen die wirklich soviel - in meinem Fall an einem ES?



Hallo,

was heißt bringen ? Die (De)montage gestaltet sich um ein vielfaches einfacher,z.B. beim Lenkertausch etc. Einfach die Schrauben lösen und abziehen bzw. draufschieben.
Desweiteren ist das Problem des Verrutschens dauerhaft sicher gelöst.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Wern (26. Januar 2006)

Ich werd mir auch andere Griffe drauziehen. Find die Orginaliridium sehen sch... aus. Denk auch an die Odi Schraubgriffe. 
Einen 2ten Laufradsatz fänd ich schon auch geil. Kostet aber ein halbes Vermögen. Da bleibts wohl beim "wollen". 
Pedale bau ich die 545 drauf. Für sehr technische Ausfahrten oder Bikepark kauf ich mir vielleicht NC17 Platformpedale. Schaun geil aus und bringen Sicherheit.
gruss Wern


----------



## braintrust (26. Januar 2006)

sagma welche odi griffe nehmt ihr da speziell?!
hab eben bei hibike.de geguckt, da gibs ja bestimmt 10 versch. arten!


----------



## drei_c (30. Januar 2006)

Erstmal Optiktuning am bestellten ES7 (2006)...
-Aufkleber weg (v.d. Felgen, evtl. strippe ich auch die Talas, der weisse CanyonFleck aufm Oberrohr stört mich auch - mal sehn was sich da machn lässt)
- IridiumGriffe runter - Tausch gg. Syntace Moto Schraubgriffe
- Barends hat mein HT - das ES verschone ich erstmal damit - auch wg. d. Optik
- Wenn ich Zeit habe: FSA V-drive MegaExo von anderem Bike weg und ran ans ES7 - das Silber der XT-Kurbel stört mich am ES7 (andres Bike bekommt dann die XT-HT2)
- Wenn ich Zeit habe - silberne Speichen und Nippel weg... (evtl. anderer LRS... muss aber warten...) damit alles schön schwarz wird - black is...
- anderer Sattel (eher Funktions- als Optiktuning) - werde vss. den Selle SLR Trans AM montieren
- Topeak SL Bottle Cage (schwarz matt)
- Pedale: Time Z (schön schwarz) - alternativ DMR V8 (natuerl. schwarz)
- bei ganz viel Zeit... Nokons in Schwarz
- viell. Syntace P6 Carbon (mehr Verstellbarkeit n. hinten) - Optik

schau mer mal...

Funktionstuning erst nach ausgiebigem Testen... ansonsten gilt für andere Einsatzbereiche andere Bikes...  

Gruss drei_c


----------



## Monsterwade (30. Januar 2006)

ES9-Pimp: Schraubgriffe, Umwerfer und Kurbel XTR, Rasselbande, NN-Reifen in 2.4", Sattel SLR Carbonio. So für´s erste )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (30. Januar 2006)

gute wahl bertrueger


----------



## walvis (31. Januar 2006)

> Pedale bau ich die 545 drauf.



Gute Wahl - Laufen bei mir Problemlos und letztes Wochenende habe ich sie im Schlamm getestet - Man merkt keinen Funktionsabfall...


----------



## Trailsucker (31. Januar 2006)

zu den 545 hatte ich hier noch eine frage. vielleicht kann mir einer von euch weiterhelfen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=203254


----------



## schappi (31. Januar 2006)

Biker-2005 schrieb:
			
		

> zu den 545 hatte ich hier noch eine frage. vielleicht kann mir einer von euch weiterhelfen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=203254



Bei den 545 steht der Bindungsmechanismuss aus dem Käfig heraus. sodaß du keine Probleme mit Schuhen hast bei denen die Cleats in die Sohle eingelassen sind. Ich habe 3 Paar Schuhe 2x Adidas und 1x Shimano und keine Probleme.
Käfigpedale machen auch nur Sinn bei Schuhen bei denne die Cleats in die Sohle eingelassen sind,
Mach dir keinen Kopf das passt. 
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Trailsucker (31. Januar 2006)

ja danke. dann werd ich sie mir kaufen.


----------



## Angostura (31. Januar 2006)

Moin alle zusammen,

habe heute eine schöne Ausfahrt gemacht mit meinen Grand Canyon Ultimate. Da habe ich mir auch zum Tuning Gedanken gemacht. Optisch finde ich das Rad fast perfekt , von der Funktion sowieso. Einzig die X9 Shifter stören mein Gesamtbild, da werde ich mir demnächst wohl mal die neuen XO Shifter besorgen. Die passen einfach besser zum schwarzen Rad. Ob sie von der Ergonomie besser sind, weiss ich nicht. Sonst lasse ich erst mal alles so, bis ich das erste Mal richtig (Harz,Gardasee) fahren kann.

Viel Spass mit Euren Rädern

Gruß

Angostura


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (31. Januar 2006)

Hallo ,

da mein neues Rennrad nun bald bei mir sein wird ( Roadmaster Pro Compact 06), wirds Zeit mein 2005 Grand Canyon Comp zu tunen.
Am Wochende wird die Xt Gruppe gegen die 2006er Sram Xo Gruppe (long cage) mit Shifter ersetzt. Ritchey WCS Griffe kommen dran und der Iridium Rizer muß dem Syntace Duraflite weichen.
Die FCM 540 Kurbel ist bereits der HONE Kurbel gewichen (ebenfalls die Deore Kassette gegen die Xt 11-32 Kassette mit Kette) und der Laufradsatz von Iridium wurde gegen einen Mavic 317 Disc mit XT Narben ersetzt(eigentlich hätte ich gleich den Dt Swiss 4.1d mit S240 Narben nehmen sollen).
Bilder folgen nach Fertigstellung.
Viel Spaß beim Schrauben
Gruß Pat
P.S. Wenn mal jemand Lust zum Biken hat (aus Raum Bruchsal; Karlsruhe )
Bitte Melden !!!!!!!


----------



## walvis (1. Februar 2006)

meine ritchey wcs griffe samt barends sind heute auch angekommen - werde sie gleich montieren


----------



## pfohlenrolle (8. Februar 2006)

An meinem ES-X 6 kommt als erstes der Sattel runter. Habe im Shop einige Male auf dem Selle Italia C2 Special Edition gesessen. Ein Baumstamm untern Arsch ist bequemer =) Dafür kommt der Da Bomb Da Throne-Sessel drunter, gibt meiner Meinung nach nix bequmeres fürs Geld und Optik in Camo kommt bös 

Der Original-Vorbau kommt runter und wird gegen Da  Bomb Moto in 50mm getauscht, sieht erstens sau geil aus und macht das Bike etwas agiler, hab schon in Größe L bestellen müssen.

Die LX-Kurbeln hätte ich gerne schwarz sowie eigentlich gleich alle Aufkleber runter, weil's sonst bissel nach Spielplatz ausschaut 

Und irgendwann fliegt die verdammte Iridium-Nabe runter...

Heut war Montage-Termin, Muhaha...


----------



## Deleted 57134 (18. Februar 2006)

Bei meinem es-7 war ich erst mal überrascht, wie düster, matt und dunkel das ding aussieht. Die matten Oberflächen von Rahmen und Gabel sehen auf Fotos viel heller aus. So fies hatte ich mir die Optik nicht vorgestellt. Mir gefällt's! Obwohl ich vom 05'er es-7 meines Bruders zu Canyon bekehrt wurde, fand ich die Optik ähmm... utterly shite.

Ich habe erst mal die Sticker an Gabel und Dämpfer entfernt.  

Die weisse Canyon-Schrift, sowie die lächerliche Aufschrift "125mm-135mm tuned suspension" an der Wippe wurden mit Permanentmarker durchtränkt. Ebenso der Canyon-Aufdruck des Neoprenschoners. Die Schriften sind jetzt sehrsehr dunkelgrau und man nimmt sie kaum mehr wahr. Durch diverse theoriegeleitete Versuche physischer und chemischer Natur wurde die Haltbarkeit der Permanentmarkerfarbe bestätigt.  

Lustigerweise konnte ich den x.o-Aufdruck auf dem Schaltwerk mit dem Fingernagel (!) restlos (!!) wegrubbeln!!! Mir solls recht sein - gehört sich für ein Schaltwerke dieser (einzigartigen) Preisklasse jedoch nicht.

Ach ja, das Felgenband wurde durch die klassische 3-Lagen-Tesa-Technik ersetzt.

Ob Sattel und Griffe verworfen werden, wird die Praxis zeigen müssen.

lieber Gruss
 ornellito


----------



## Deleted 39826 (18. Februar 2006)

yuexel99 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir ein RC 7 kaufe (ich bin noch nicht sicher), dann kommen da XO Drehgriffe und Schaltwerk dran. Die LX Schalthebel und das XT Schaltwerk kommen dann an mein bisheriges Bike.



echt? freiwillig drehgriffe?


erstaunlich.

also ich fahre seit 1997 drehgriff, gripshift. absolut robust der kram. schneller, präziser schaltwechsel, aber immer mit dem nachteil von drehen des griffes.

letztes jahr hab dann zum rsten mal rapidfire "ok", und dualcontrol "muss nicht sein, wenn man biken ohne eingewoehnung haben kann" auf testrunden gefahren.


am samstag war dann zum ersten mal trigger dran. goil  ich muss nur dran denken, mit dem daumen (!) hoch und runter zu schalten und nicht den zeigefinger zu nutzen. bin überzeug, sowas gefällt mir 

ach ja, ich find barends auch nicht hübsch, aber ich fahr auch gerne damit. ich nutze sie einfach, um die griffposition zu ändern, oder beim uphill "höher" zu kommen. bei mirs  tehen sie auch im 45 grad winkel, bei manchen sind sie ja wie stierhoerner flach nach vorne gerichtet. 



> 1:  (dieser vorbau lässt sich ja gleich bei der bestellung des neuen canyon bikes angeben)



was kostet so ein vario  vorbau von iridium?

http://www.actionsports.de/Vorbauten/BBB-HighFive-Vario-Vorbau-schwarz::7879.html

sieht ziemlich genau aus wie der, nur mit "iridium" d rauf. 

ich hatte mal an nen vro eco g edacht - aber da brauch ich ja auch noch nen andren vro lenker - IIRC ca 100 euro weg. ach ja, und ECO. was interessieren MICH 80 g mehr am lenker? da geh ich 1x pinkeln und weg. 



> schwalbe nobby nic reifen mit triple-compound
> -> superleicht, robust, super grip, wenig rollwiderstand, geringer verschleiß
> ich werd ihn gleich aufziehen und die fat albert über ebay verkloppen.
> 250g gewichtstuning für ein paar euro, ich find, da lohnt sich



ne gute idee ! 

ich hat jetzt nicht dran gedacht _ gibts keinen canyon kettenstrebenschutz aus textil ? auf manchen fotos ist ja sowas drauf? 

und warum sollte der daempferschutz aus textil was kaputt m achen? der haelt doch den ganzen dreck und staub ab. 

Also, nochmal: Daempferschutz ja oder nein? Wenn nein, dann lass ic hden 5 Euro Schutz von BBB aus der Bestellung draussen



> Ach ja, das Felgenband wurde durch die klassische 3-Lagen-Tesa-Technik ersetzt.



und was ist das? erklär mal!


----------



## Deleted 57134 (19. Februar 2006)

@ ALPHA-CENTAURI

Einfach das (schwere) Felgenband gegen drei Lagen Tesa tauschen. Billiges Gewichtstuning ohne Nachteile. Den Tipp habe ich mal in einem Uli-Fahl-Interview (der tune-Mann) aufgschnappt. Fahre seit Jahren so. Hatte nie Probleme damit.   

Ganz vergessen: ein Gummifrosch ziert meinen Lenker. Den kann man drücken und er quietscht ziemlich laut. Aus der Kinderabteilung. So kann man sich den Weg freiquietschen.   

lg ornellito


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. Februar 2006)

Das Transparente Tesa?

Wieviel gramm bringt das? 

Ich dachte eher, du würdest das vermeintlich  "minderwertige" Felgenband gegen was gutes von Tesa tauschen. 

Also, nochmal: Dämpferschutz, ja oder nein ?


----------



## Wuudi (19. Februar 2006)

Nein !


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Februar 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Also, nochmal: Dämpferschutz, ja oder nein ?


Nein.

Der ruiniert eher was, als dass er schützt.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. Februar 2006)

ok. ist aus der bestellung rausgenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## griesschnitte (14. März 2006)

so!
mein esx7 ist fertiggepimt:
reflektoren runter = -80g, unverzichtbar
alle aufkleber, die runtergehen, sind weg = geschmackssache
pedale shimano pd-m647 = bin zufrieden
schwalbe noby nic 2.4 aufgezogen = -250g
syntace vector lowrider carbon = -110g als ausgleich für die schwere gabel
ciclosport hac 4+ = spielzeug


----------



## Wuudi (14. März 2006)

@griesschnitte:

Post mal Bilder vom Bike wie es jetzt gemodded aussieht.
NN in 2.4 ? 

Zu meinen Änderungen:

- Reflektoren runter
- Big Jim 2.25 vorne drauf - sobald die alpinen Trails schneefrei werden kommt der NN2.4 drauf
- Hac4+ 
- GPS-Halterung 

- C2 bleibt oben; ich bin positiv überrascht und mein Hintern mag den anscheinend lieber als den Flite den ich hatte....


----------



## RonnyS (19. März 2006)

GRIESSCHNITTE --> zwei oder drei Bilder wären fein


----------



## RonnyS (25. März 2006)

.....naja Griesschnitte ist vermutlich beim Snowboarden
unter eine Lawine geraten....aber ein paar "Pictures" wären fein ! 

....nun mal eine ernste Frage: 

Was haltet Ihr von einem Bike-Ständer am ES / ESX ?
Würdet Ihr einen montieren ?  
Wenn ja... welchen ? 

Wenn kein Ständer....legt Ihr Euer Bike einfach hin
(Scheibenbremse ? / Pedale ?)


----------



## Raoul Duke (25. März 2006)

@RonnyS

das kann ja wohl nicht dein Ernst sein, oder?


----------



## Trailsucker (25. März 2006)

diese frage würde ich zurückziehen und mir selber beantworten. als ich einen thread zu diesem thema eröffnet hab sind sie über mich hergefallen.

aber sie haben recht. zum einen weil man nur schwer einen ständer finden wird der an ein esx passen wird weil dort ein gelenk liegt.

zum zweiten sehe ich heute ein dass es schwachsinn ist einen ständer an ein solches bike zu bauen. zum einen weil man vor der eisdiele das bike auch an eine wand lehnen kann. dann schauts nämlich noch besser aus  . man braucht ich nicht wirklich weil es kein fahhrad ist mit dem du mal zum einkaufen fährst.

zum anderen weil man wunderschön daran hängen bleiben kann. also italienische gewächse waren um jeden ständer froh an dem sie sich fest halten konnten.^^
der würde da nich lange überleben

edit: leg dein rad NIE auf die seite mit dem schaltwerk. die bremsscheibe liegt innen da sollte nichts passieren. ich würde es aber nicht einfach hinschmeißen sondern mit dem gebührenden respekt mit dem du dein bike eh behandeln solltest vorsichtig hinlegen.


----------



## Bayker (25. März 2006)

@ biker-2005. 

richtig ! habs mir auch ausm kopf geschlagen das mit dem ständer. war auch nurn kurzer gedanke. 

man fährt ja auch keinen ferrari mit anhängerkupplung, nech ?!!!!!!


in diesem sinne .....


----------



## GT_Frodo (25. März 2006)

beim hinlegen halt auf der linken seite das pedal nach oben stellen und vorsichtig ablegen, ansonsten findet sich eh immer was um es anzulehnen. und einkaufen oder irgendwo in der stadt abstellen macht man ja eh nicht

ich werde wenns denn da ist nur noch die syntace screw on grips sw ranmachen, flaschenhalter spezialized rip cage pro, pedale schwarze ritchey (v zwo glaub ich)


----------



## RonnyS (26. März 2006)

Hey ....wo ich fahre gibt es keine "Eisdielenwand" und auch keine Bäume (Mountainbike = -nicht- Eisdiele dafür gibt`s Cruiser) ....und was hat das mit einem Ferrari zu tun, wenn der Anhänger bei + 200 km/h hinten nur noch
durch die Luft fliegt.

Ihr könnt mich zerreißen, zerfetzen, schlagen etc.  
...aber dazu müßt Ihr mich erst bis zur Hütte erwischen !

Nun Spaß beiseite....ich verstehe Eure Argumente und ich verstehe auch die "Anti-Fraktion der Fahrradständer am MTB" (sieht uncool aus o.k. -- echtes Argument: man verletzt sich oder bleibt beim Bunnyhop daranhängen)

...aber ich finde es --super-praktisch--
(allein jedesmal den Dreck vom Lenker abzumachen !)

Nun die ernsten Antworten hier - überhaupt einen geeigneten "Ständer" für das ESX zu finden (auch "besch...." Montage) überzeugen mich und die guten Tipps bezüglich "Bike hinlegen" werde ich im April (hoffentlich kommt das ESX7 bis dahin / Januar bestellt)das erste Mal in meinem Leben bei einem MTB ausprobieren
....aber wehe ich habe Luft in der Bremse beim DH
(dann besuche ich Euch Alle persönlich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (26. März 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> ....aber wehe ich habe Luft in der Bremse beim DH


Durchs Bike-hinlegen?!?

Luft bekommst du dann ins System, wenn du so schlau bist, bei auf dem Kopf stehendem Rad die Bremse zu ziehen, sonst nicht...

Du machst dir Sorgen, wie's dem Bike geht, wenn du es hin_legst_? Um Gottes Willen, was passiert dann erst, wenn du mal stürzt...


----------



## Trailsucker (26. März 2006)

mach das. aber ich würde mich wundern. oder hast du schon ma ne dh-schleuder mit ständer gesehen?? und die meisten die sowas fahren leben noch ganz gut.

aber back to topic: ich werde mir als erstes neue pedale bestellen. das tut not. es werden wohl die 540 sein. dann werde ich mir nen topeak mono cage dranschrauben und die griffe durch syntace Screw-on Gripz Moto ersetzen


----------



## RonnyS (26. März 2006)

Danke FloImSchnee (bald ist der Schnee weg !)
....aber Deine Bilder waren o.k. ...(frage mich aber immer noch ob Du am nächsten Tag nicht einen ordentlichen Muskelkater hattest ?)
...bisher hatte ich keine Scheibenbremse (deshalb die Frage)

nun....  meine Time Z Pedale / Rockring NC17 & Hanger Banger sowie nur einmal Nobby NIC 2.4 für vorne stehen schon im Keller. VRO System & Lowrider 16° bei Canyon mitbestellt (deshalb dauert`s bei mir vermutlich bis April)Die neuen E1 Griffe werden ex Canyon hoffentlich im Mai nachgeliefert.....die haben meinen Montagetermin erst Recht vollkommen "abgeschossen"
Bilder mache ich im Mai für Euch (zwischendrin evt. beim
Marathon...aber das überlege ich mir noch mit 15,5 kgs.)


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. März 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> Danke FloImSchnee (bald ist der Schnee weg !)
> ....aber Deine Bilder waren o.k. ...(frage mich aber immer noch ob Du am nächsten Tag nicht einen ordentlichen Muskelkater hattest ?)


Ich freue mich das ganze Jahr über auf den Schnee... 

Muskelkater? Ich kenn mich grad nicht aus -- was meinst du jetzt?


----------



## RonnyS (26. März 2006)

o.k. ...Ihr "stahlharten" österr. Bergfaxe


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. März 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> o.k. ...Ihr "stahlharten" österr. Bergfaxe


Äh, ich kenn mich jetzt wirklich nicht aus... 
...weswegen hätte ich einen Muskelkater haben sollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (26. März 2006)

@ ronnys. du willst mit dme esx7 marathon fahren? da werden deine mitstreietr aba komisch gucken. es sei denn du hast beine wie der herr roberto carlos ( 55cm umfang). ich mahc mir bei dem ES7 schon gedanken ob das mit nem marathon klappen könnt. aba ich denke wo ein wille is ist auch ein weg.


----------



## tom23" (26. März 2006)

"Bergfaxe"...weil sie Faxen machen oder wie??
Oder ist das ein getunter Bergfex?


----------



## RonnyS (26. März 2006)

tom23 ...möchtest Du mich nun in "Probleme" mit unseren lieben Nachbarn hineinleiten ? ...oder fährst Du im Schnee
(ohne Muskelkater)...schau mal Dir die Fotos von dem BadISCH`ler an !
(Einzahl: Bergfax  Mehrzahl Bergfexe ...oder wie ...oder Spaß ?)


----------



## RonnyS (26. März 2006)

BAYKER...Du bist jung, stark und kannst am Nachmittag 1-2 Std. trainieren...Du fährst mit mit einem ES7 locker
(ich habe Wuudi`s Echtgewicht nicht im Kopf ...sagen wir
13,5 kgs) einen Marathon...und warum bist Du im Ziel
im guten "Mittelfeld" ---> weil Dein ES7 eine Waffe bergab ist !!!!! (schau Dir mal die "Anderen" an...die Dich Bergauf überholt haben.....solltest Garmisch fahren...hier gleicht ein guten Downhill wieder aus !)


----------



## Trailsucker (26. März 2006)

zum thema beinumfang. also ich habe einen (gepressten) oberschenkelumfang von 59cm und will trotzdem mit einem es keinen marathon fahren.


----------



## Bayker (26. März 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> BAYKER...Du bist jung, stark und kannst am Nachmittag 1-2 Std. trainieren...Du fährst mit mit einem ES7 locker
> (ich habe Wuudi`s Echtgewicht nicht im Kopf ...sagen wir
> 13,5 kgs) einen Marathon...und warum bist Du im Ziel
> im guten "Mittelfeld" ---> weil Dein ES7 eine Waffe bergab ist !!!!! (schau Dir mal die "Anderen" an...die Dich Bergauf überholt haben.....solltest Garmisch fahren...hier gleicht ein guten Downhill wieder aus !)



hast recht!  aba naj ich denke auch das da smit dem ESX kein problem werden dürfte. bin bis vor kurzen nen hobel mit 17 kg gefahren. das war hart. bin aba 2 jahre lang gefahren. das hat spuren hinterlassen. aba keine bange vor nem marathon mit nem ESX oder ES. der weg is das ziel und bergab überholt man sie sowieso alle wieder, die leichtbauaffen mit ihren crabon rahmen und ihren marta SL    . oha die bergab ........ .   

stimme dir 100% zu


----------



## RonnyS (26. März 2006)

genau...was nützt Dir ein Carbo-Eis-Stielchen mit zwei
runden Eiskugeln dran (9.0 kg.) und wenn Du alles "todernst" beim Marathon nimmst.
Glaub mir ich bin letztes Jahr GAP Marathon gefahren (als Raucher) Hardtail 15 kgs. oder mehr (mit Ständer !)...und mit einer 2cm Federweg-Stahlfeder(keine Lüge)Gabel...bei Regen und Matsch - (ich bin Schönwetterfahrer)...und bin nicht "Letzter" geworden


----------



## tom23" (26. März 2006)

Ähemm, ich bin Bayer, und nach Salzburg kommste mit dem Bayernticket, alles Voralpenland und das Gleiche..und im Gegensatz zu vielen Deutschen verstehen Ösis ein Schpässchen, oder zwei.
Sing. : Fex  Pl.: Fexe
Das Rauchen würd ich ganz schnell aufgeben, dann kannst auch bergauf die drei Kilo ausgleichen 
Für mich ist das ES ein Tourenrad mit Freeride-(jetzt nicht gleich wieder loszetern, ich meine meine Definition von "freiem Fahren") charakter, bin ein ziemlicher Brocken und komme auch nicht unter 100 Kilo vom Klo


----------



## RonnyS (26. März 2006)

...hast Recht Tom


----------



## tom23" (26. März 2006)

aber hast ja auch Recht..mir erscheint Flo's SchneegestÃ¶ber auch hart, ich brauch zwar keine 20Â°, aber im Schnee, das muss ich auch nicht haben...
Um mal zum Topic zurÃ¼ckzukehren, ich geb feedback, was ich an meinem ES6 Ã¤ndern will, wenn ich das Teil einmal einen Berg rauf und runter gejagt habe.
Sofern ich das "Rauf" mit meinem Winterspeck Ã¼berstehe...
Ich sach jetzt schon mal, ich hab mir aus abendlicher Langeweile eine VR Nabe DT Swiss Onyx neu bei ebay fÃ¼r 17 â¬ gekauft, vielleicht Ã¼be ich mit der mal das Einspeichen.
AuÃerdem hab ich mir das VRO Lowrider System mitbestellt.
Das brauch ich wohl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (29. März 2006)

TOM23....baust Du schon zusammen ?
.....was kommt noch dran ?
Mach auf jeden Fall am Wochenende ein paar Bilder !
Heute meine Rechnung bekommen....werde nächste Woche
"richtig basteln"


----------



## uss (1. April 2006)

Ist zwar nichts weltbewegendes, aber welchen Flaschenhalter würdet ihr nehmen?

Elite Ciussi Gel oder Elite Patao ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. April 2006)

Sind beide schön,

ich würde auch noch den Tacx Tao erwägen:


----------



## oettinger_aus_g (3. April 2006)

Moin!
Ich überlege, an meinen schwarzen XC7  mit einem weißen Selle Italia SLR Akzente zu setzen? Was haltet ihr davon? Frage mich ob das zu prollig ist


----------



## thto (4. April 2006)

schau mal in meine galerie ich fahre einen weissen specialized auf schwarzem Grand canyon Comp finds scheeee


----------



## Deleted 39826 (4. April 2006)

HangerBanger ist Müll - hatten wir in nem anderen Thread. Lass die Finger davon. Sonst verzieht es dir beim Sturz den kompletten hinteren Achsausleger.


----------



## RonnyS (6. April 2006)

FRAGE an EUCH !
Möchte am ESX7 2006 (Deore XT Kurbel) den Rockring montieren, wer weiß den -Drehmoment- der Kurbelschraube sicher (im Canyon Buch steht 34-44 Nm)
....ich habe aber gehört daß bei den -neuen- Kurbeln
der Drehmoment -niedriger- sein soll ?
Danke für Hilfe


----------



## Wern (6. April 2006)

In der neuen Mountainbike steht was dazu. Hab se aber leider auch nicht zur Hand. Meinte aber wesentlich niedriger. Keine Garantie


----------



## drei_c (7. April 2006)

Kommt drauf an, was für ne Kurbel-Kombi Du hast bzw. anziehen willst.

Bei den neuen Modellen mit aussenliegenden Lagerschalen muss man die Lagerschalen ordentlich fest in den RAHMEN rein ca. 35-45 Nm.

Die Kurbeln mit durchgehender bzw. einseitig bereits mit der Kurbel verbundener Achse (HT 2) werden mit der Kurbel auf der Nicht-Kettenblattseite fixiert. Shimano hat dort zwei Inbusschrauben. die muss man mit 10-14 Nm anziehen. FSA-V-Drive verlangt dort nur ca. 4-5Nm. Hängt also vom jew. Hersteller ab. Beim Hersteller nachfragen hilft.

Gruss drei_c


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. April 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> FRAGE an EUCH !
> Möchte am ESX7 2006 (Deore XT Kurbel) den Rockring montieren, wer weiß den -Drehmoment- der Kurbelschraube sicher (im Canyon Buch steht 34-44 Nm)
> ....ich habe aber gehört daß bei den -neuen- Kurbeln
> der Drehmoment -niedriger- sein soll ?
> Danke für Hilfe



diese 44nm is für 4kant.


----------



## RonnyS (7. April 2006)

Nun....welchen Bike - Montageständer würdet Ihr kaufen
(Sattelrohr) ungefär bis 120,-- Euro
Ist der von Canyon o.k. ?


----------



## RonnyS (10. April 2006)

...keiner mag Montageständer ....oder was !!!!!


----------



## RonnyS (10. April 2006)

....wern mit 12Nm angezogen (ohne Garantie)


----------



## RonnyS (19. Mai 2006)

Nun...wollte Euch fragen...was Ihr jetzt in der Zwischenzeit geändert habt ?


----------



## zonkimwald (19. Mai 2006)

Lohnt sich ein Rock Ring eigentlich? Ich meine, fehlt Dir dann nicht das grosse Blatt? Dann könntest Du doch eigentlich doch gleich ne schaltbare KeFü dran machen...

Meld dich mal, RonnyS...
Gib mal ein paar Er"fahr"ungswerte ;o)
...
So, bis die Tage, vertreib mir die Zeit im Wartezimmer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wern (19. Mai 2006)

Hi
Hab jetzt als Pedal die Shimano MX30 dran. Die XT kurbel ist der Saint mit 2fach Kettenblatt und Bashguard gewichen. Wird aber noch gegen die Hone, ebenfalls 2fach mit Bashguard ausgetauscht. 
Lenker hab ich jetzt statt 2014 Lowrider den 7075 Vector Downhill. Jetzt kann der Lenker dem Oberrohr nichts mehr anhaben. 
Bashguard lohnt sich bei mir auf jeden Fall. Die Canyon fullys haben eh schon ein sehr tiefes Tretlager. Hatte oft Bodenkontakt mit dem grossen Blatt. Jetzt passts. 
Reifen hab ich vorne für Alpen den Big Betty drauf, für Mittlegebirge den 2,4 Nobby Nic. Beide sehr geil.


----------



## RonnyS (19. Mai 2006)

Der Rockring schützt die Kettenblätter
Der NC 17 Rockring wird zu dem 3ten Kettenblatt montiert
http://nc17.de/prod_rockring_rock.html
...natürlich gibt es die "anderen Ringe" auch.


----------



## RonnyS (19. Mai 2006)

wern.....B I L D E R


----------



## Rip258 (19. Mai 2006)

Was kostet den so ein Rockring? 

Bin auch schon öfters mit dem großen Kettenblatt über Baumstümpfe gerutscht, das kann sicherlich auch mal blöd ausgehen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Mai 2006)

Wozu eigentlich einen Rockring? --> das dritte Kettenblatt nützt sich halt mit der Zeit ab, bis es irgendwann nicht mehr schaltbar ist --> = Rockring...


----------



## loxa789 (20. Mai 2006)

Hab nun mein Rad auch etwas frisiert, EA70 Monkeybar runter und einen EC70 XC Carbon Lenker CNT rauf. Weiters hab ich die Trigger x9 durch Drehgriffschaltung XO ersetzt,fahre nun schon fast 10 Jahre Drehgriff und möchte mich nicht umgewöhnen. Außerdem fahre ich auf allen meiner Räder Drehgriff. Natürlich dürfen auch Barends nicht fehlen. Die Griffe wurden durch welche von Ritchys ersetzt. Eine neue Kette(sramPC99) liegt schon Zuhaus.  

Einsparung bis jetzt etwa 200 g.

Was ich noch ändern werde:
Die NN 2.25 werden als nächster zu Schlauchlos umbaut.
Schnellspanner Deore haben auf solch einem Rad nicht verloren?    
Möchte mein Rad auf etwa 11.5 kg mit Pedale bringen.
mlg loxa789


----------



## walvis (20. Mai 2006)

Habe jetzt erst mal die Alberts durch 2,4 Nobby Nics ausgetauscht - kommen mir aber doch recht schmal vor.

Da ich langsam den Spass an haerteren Trails finde ueberlege ich ernsthaft die Talas mittelfristig gegen was mit mehr Federweg zu tauschen (FOX 36 Talas II oder so) zu tauschen - bin mir aber wegen der Auswirkungen auf die Geometrie unsicher.

Zudem kamen die Iridium Griffe ab und wurden duch old-school Ritchey WCS Moos Griffe ersetzt  Ob das dran bleibt weiss ich nicht.

Zudem wird wohl ein Bar mit staerkerer Kroepfung kommen.... ist der EA70 Monkey zu empfehlen?


----------



## thto (20. Mai 2006)

a ich langsam den Spass an haerteren Trails finde ueberlege ich ernsthaft die Talas mittelfristig gegen was mit mehr Federweg zu tauschen (FOX 36 Talas II oder so) zu tauschen - bin mir aber wegen der Auswirkungen auf die Geometrie unsicher.

würde mich auch sehr sehr interessieren !


----------



## walvis (20. Mai 2006)

Angeblich hat die 07er Fox ja ein Talas mit drei Schritten (100/130/160) - da wuerde ja nur in der extremen Einstellung die Geometrie leiden - und Bergab amacht das ja nicht soviel... oder uebersehe ich da etwas


----------



## thto (20. Mai 2006)

tja keine ahnung, würde ja dann ja eine 2006er besser passen mit 150mm ?

 Torque 2 und Torque Limited mit der im Federweg zwischen 110 und 150 mm variierbaren FOX 36 Talas RC2 Luftgabel, Torque 1 und 3 mit der Stahlfedergabel FOX VAN RC2 und fixen 160 mm Federweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walvis (21. Mai 2006)

mag sein - aber 160mm Luftgefedert mit Talas wuerden mich schon reizen - mit der Talas mit 130 habe ich irgendwie das Gefuehl das vorne weniger geht als hinten mit 135....


----------



## thto (21. Mai 2006)

tja fahre noch eine fox f80rlt und zum vergleich geht bei der talas schon mehr , klar, bin außer beim torqueprobefahren noch nie eine 36 im gelände gefahren, interessant wäre zu wiisen, wie sich die gabel auf das fahrverhalten auswirkt und ob es möglich ist eine 36 in den ES rahmen einzubauen, was für auswirkungen hat dies ? 1000 euro für ein paar zentimeter mehr federweg is natürlich schon krass, aber die 36 is schon in meinen augen der porsche 911 bei den endurogabeln  es grüßt der 90 TDI PS starke Golf IV Fahrer


----------



## pjfa (21. Mai 2006)

Selle Italia Filante Kevlar by SMP Strike TRK












Specialized ALLOY CAGE 6.2 - MTB







VP M-11 Pedals


----------



## Didi123 (21. Mai 2006)

...daß der Kollege den Prostatasattel montiert hat wissen wir bereits seit längerem, dieses aber bei jeder Gelegenheit in die weite Welt hinaus zu posaunen, dazu gehört echtes Selbstbewußtsein!


----------



## Didi123 (21. Mai 2006)

Doppelpost


----------



## walvis (21. Mai 2006)

> 1000 euro für ein paar zentimeter mehr federweg is natürlich schon krass, aber die 36 is schon in meinen augen der porsche 911 bei den endurogabeln



Naja die Talas am ES muss man ja auch nicht umsonst abgeben


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Mai 2006)

walvis schrieb:
			
		

> Naja die Talas am ES muss man ja auch nicht umsonst abgeben


Ich bereue jetzt etwas, dass ich die nicht gleich im Neuzustand abgebaut, verkauft und durch eine 36 ersetzt habe...
(ich will was steiferes, robusteres...  )


----------



## Wuudi (21. Mai 2006)

Flo: 

Ich glaub du kommst günstiger weg wennst das ganze ES verkaufst und ein Torque schnappst


----------



## thto (21. Mai 2006)

war heute wieder 3 std mit dem ES7 im wald ,passt schon alles perfekto aber och glaube eine 36 ist die krönung , aber es hat sich bisher noch keiner geäußert ob es möglich ist diese in ein ES einzubauen, hätte das ESX ne 36 gehabt, hätte ich ohne zu überlegen dieses gezogen.... da geht bei ebai mal ausnahmsweise nix zu kaufen 

  

 wünsch euch noch en entspannten sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub du kommst günstiger weg wennst das ganze ES verkaufst und ein Torque schnappst


Naja, Torque taugt mir geometrie- u. gewichtsmäßig nicht so sehr --> das ist mir bergauf zu anstrengend. 
Die Talas ist mir einfach nur zu wenig steif/robust --> ich habe das Gefühl, sie langsam aber sicher zu zerstören. 
(ich habe schon Angst vor der "Buchsen ausgeschlagen/noch in Ordnung"-Diagnose, die ich demnächst im Zuge des Services bekomme...)

Aber: ernsthaft erwäge ich keinen Wechsel, ist einfach zu teuer. Wenn die Talas dann (nächstes Jahr  ) ruiniert ist, kommt viell. eine Bionicon rein. (sofern sie wirklich, wie in einem Forum mal angedeutet wurde, eine SC mit Steckachse und ~160mm rausbringen...)


----------



## walvis (22. Mai 2006)

Oder die Magura Wotan...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (22. Mai 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> ...daß der Kollege den Prostatasattel montiert hat wissen wir bereits seit längerem, dieses aber bei jeder Gelegenheit in die weite Welt hinaus zu posaunen, dazu gehört echtes Selbstbewußtsein!



Bei mir würd da einfach alles in dieses Loch reinfallen und ich hät bei jedem Abstieg angst, mit meinen Klöten drin stecken zu bleiben.


----------



## holzkopf (22. Mai 2006)

Fährst Du im Adamskostüm durch die Gegend?


----------



## User129 (22. Mai 2006)

@ thto
meinst nicht, dass du noch so viel für deine Talas RLC bekommst dass der tausch zu einer 36 finanziell nicht mehr ganz so schmerzhaft wäre?


----------



## thto (22. Mai 2006)

User129 schrieb:
			
		

> @ thto
> meinst nicht, dass du noch so viel für deine Talas RLC bekommst dass der tausch zu einer 36 finanziell nicht mehr ganz so schmerzhaft wäre?



was ich nicht bedacht hatte, war on top noch ein neues laufrad wegen steckachse, nee ich glaube das ES7 bleibt so !!!!!! ich muss vernünftig bleiben !!!! basta !

vielleicht wäre das ESX doch besser gewesen,wohler habe ich mich, warum auch immer, während der probefahrt auf dem ES 7 gefühlt.....

na ja egal, bin schon sehr froh mit dem nichtwippen bremse schaltung sitzposition wendigkeit usw.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (22. Mai 2006)

Bedenkt, dass Fox sehr kompliziert bei Garantieabwicklungen von OEM-Gabeln ist. Ich würd keine 2nd-hand Fox-Gabel aus einem Bike für einen hohen Preis bei Ebay kaufen...


----------



## Rip258 (22. Mai 2006)

Habe mein 22er Kettenblatt getauscht gegen ein 20er von Mountain-Goat.

http://www.mountain-goat.de/

Kann ich nur empfehlen, ist echt super.

Wo man sonst im kleinsten Gang gefahren ist (mit dem 22er vorne und großer Zahnkranz hinten) fahre ich heute auf dem hinteren Kettenblatt auf dem 2.ten oder gar 3.ten Zahnkranz.


----------



## uss (22. Mai 2006)

Welchen Drehmomentschlüssel (ca. 1-25Nm) könnt Ihr empfehlen?
Syntace oder Alternativen?

http://www.bike-discount.de/start.asp?uin=1699827321

Ich weiß, wurde bestimmt schon hundert mal diskutiert, aber um diese Zeit leg ich mich lieber aufs Ohr, als alles zu durchstöbern!

Besten Dank für Eure Empfehlungen.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. Mai 2006)

uss schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Drehmomentschlüssel (ca. 1-25Nm) könnt Ihr empfehlen?
> Syntace oder Alternativen?
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/start.asp?uin=1699827321
> ...



ich frag mich, wie die mit einem der miesesten shop systeme überhaupt wirtschaften, aber egal.

http://louis.de/_3071e468952b761fc0...ehmomentschl%25FCssel%26cmd.x%3D0%26cmd.y%3D0

40 euro. iss aber nen 3/8. also adapter kaufen


http://louis.de/_3071e468952b761fc0...DDREHMOMENTSCHLUESSEL%26cmd.x%3D0%26cmd.y%3D0

oder 20 euro.

oder halt so nen

http://syntace.com/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=377

Frag dich, wie oft du das Ding brauchst. Und generell: Lieber einen als keinen.

http://proxxon.de/
leider nur 5 - 30 nm. 

viel kleinkram hat 2 - 3 nm. obwohl ich mich da manchmal frag, ob man das überhaupt anziehen muss. 

für alles über 20 nm brauchst eingentlich nix. soviel gibts da nicht, was du damit anziehen musst. 4-kant lager hat recht viel. da kanste auch good-old Felgen-Drehmoment holen. Ansonsten noch.. mehr fällt mir nicht ein.

http://www.google.de/search?hs=8ex&...site:mountainbike-magazin.de&btnG=Suche&meta=

viel spass.

ach. pedale haben mehr. 36 nm meine shimanos. klasse idee... mit 36nm angezogen. und auf hab ich sie nicht mehr bekommen. ging nur noch mit hebel und WD40. soviel zu herstellerangaben.


----------



## Didi123 (23. Mai 2006)

uss schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Drehmomentschlüssel (ca. 1-25Nm) könnt Ihr empfehlen?
> Syntace oder Alternativen?
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/start.asp?uin=1699827321
> ...



Top Einstellung: Ein paar von den Deppen werden auch noch auf die 100. Frage zum gleichen Thema antworten...!!

Schau' in den TechTalk, dort findest Du deine Antwort, musst halt ein paar Minuten früher aufstehen...!


----------



## fone (23. Mai 2006)

Rip258 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mein 22er Kettenblatt getauscht gegen ein 20er von Mountain-Goat.
> 
> http://www.mountain-goat.de/
> 
> ...



und der vorteil davon ist...???


----------



## Wuudi (23. Mai 2006)

22 : 34 = 0,647
20 : 34 = 0,588

ca. 10% leichterer Gang


----------



## dubbel (23. Mai 2006)

fone schrieb:
			
		

> und der vorteil davon ist...???


überhänge werden plötzlich fahrbar.


----------



## Didi123 (23. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> ca. 10% leichterer Gang



Wahrscheinlich kippst Du dann aber vom Rad, weil Du zu langsam bist...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. Mai 2006)

fone schrieb:
			
		

> und der vorteil davon ist...???



du kannst endlich langsamer radeln als du zu fuss gehst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (23. Mai 2006)

Also ich weiß nicht mit welcher TF ihr tretet.
Aber mit TF~80 fahr ich mit klein-gross immer noch locker 5-6km/h...


----------



## dubbel (23. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> ...fahr ich mit klein-gross immer noch locker 5-6km/h...


ich werd das gefühl nicht los, dass die frage, ob locker oder nicht doch stark von der steigung und deinem schmackes abhängt.


----------



## Wuudi (23. Mai 2006)

nönö, es ging mir hier nur um die übersetzung.

ca. 70-80TF ist ca. 5-6km/h mit 22-34 at least auf meinem HAC4 

ob ich dann locker die 70-80TF schaffe hängt natürlich von steigung und "anderem" ab .


----------



## Didi123 (23. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich weiß nicht mit welcher TF ihr tretet.
> Aber mit TF~80 fahr ich mit klein-gross immer noch locker 5-6km/h...



Mag sein, aber mit ganzklein-gross wird's schon langsam kippelig...


----------



## Wuudi (23. Mai 2006)

Ich muss da ne Lanze für das 20er Blatt brechen.
Bin auch am überlegen, denn ich fahr lieber mit dem 20er mit TF70/80 als mit dem 22er mit TF50-60...

Und sicher, mit dem 20er und TF40-50 wird's kippelig .


----------



## walvis (23. Mai 2006)

> Bedenkt, dass Fox sehr kompliziert bei Garantieabwicklungen von OEM-Gabeln ist. Ich würd keine 2nd-hand Fox-Gabel aus einem Bike für einen hohen Preis bei Ebay kaufen...



Ich nehme an Fox hat kein TopUp Programm bei den man gegen Aufpreis eine gebrauchte Gabel gegen eine neue tauschen kann?


----------



## Wuudi (23. Mai 2006)

...bedenkt, dass ich geschrieben habe ICH würd keine kaufen, aber jeden Tag steht ein Dummer auf .


----------



## dubbel (23. Mai 2006)

walvis schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme an Fox hat kein TopUp Programm bei den man gegen Aufpreis eine gebrauchte Gabel gegen eine neue tauschen kann?


hat das wer? wer hat das denn?


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. Mai 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> ach. pedale haben mehr. 36 nm meine shimanos. klasse idee... mit 36nm angezogen. und auf hab ich sie nicht mehr bekommen. ging nur noch mit hebel und WD40. soviel zu herstellerangaben.


Offenbar Gewinde nicht gründlich gefettet vor dem Montieren...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (23. Mai 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Offenbar Gewinde nicht gründlich gefettet vor dem Montieren...?



Nunja, der ist halt Administrator und nicht Schrauber
Gut Nacht Schappi


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. Mai 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Offenbar Gewinde nicht gründlich gefettet vor dem Montieren...?



finish line. teflon fett / lager und gewindefett. 36nm ist eindeutig zu viel fuer ne alu kurbel und PDM 540.


----------



## bikerdssd (26. Mai 2006)

Ich habe an meinem XC9 sofort die Ergon-Magnesium montieren lassen.Kann ich nur empfehlen.Dazu bracht man ja noch Teile wie Pedale,Tacho,Satteltasche mit Inhalt,Flaschenhalter mit Pumpe.Das bekommt man auch nicht für 50EUR.Da gehört was vernünftiges dran. z.B.Toppeak Carbon Pumpe+Flaschenhalter,Time-Attac-Carbon usw.


----------



## fone (26. Mai 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> überhänge werden plötzlich fahrbar.



yeah, darauf warte ich schon seit...äh tagen 

ihr solltet alle mal die drehmomentschlüssel weglegen, dann macht ihr vielleicht nicht so viel kaputt...


----------



## walvis (26. Mai 2006)

> Zitat von walvis
> Ich nehme an Fox hat kein TopUp Programm bei den man gegen Aufpreis eine gebrauchte Gabel gegen eine neue tauschen kann?
> 
> hat das wer? wer hat das denn?



Rockshox hat das letztes Jahr fuer die Pike (05) in UK angeboten - wenn man von einer alten RS wechselte...


----------



## RonnyS (27. Mai 2006)

Die Ergon E1 Griffe sind unterwegs - nun geht es ans
"Cockpit" - und wie gesagt (was Andere davon halten ist
mir (extra) Wurst) ...noch die B-2 dran !
Unter die PIKE die SKS Shockboard.
Rockring und Time Z sind schon dran (sowie Vector Lowrider mit VRO-Vorbau), Little Joe und andere Kleinigkeiten.

griesschnitte / lola wo seid Ihr mit Euren Photos bezgl.
LENKER ! (griesschnitte möchte den Carbonlenker sehen !)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (27. Mai 2006)

...ach ja...habe natürlich Canyon`s "billigstes" Teil
ausgetauscht gegen eine SRAM PC991

...ICH WILL WIEDER SONNE !!!!


----------



## thto (27. Mai 2006)

RonnyS schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ergon E1 Griffe sind unterwegs - nun geht es ans
> "Cockpit" - und wie gesagt (was Andere davon halten ist
> mir (extra) Wurst) ...noch die B-2 dran !
> Unter die PIKE die SKS Shockboard.
> ...



hi ich fahre auch die time z, wie findest du den stand ausgeklickt auf den pedalen mit mtb schuhen mit cleats dran ?
TT


----------



## RonnyS (27. Mai 2006)

...nur eine Frage fon/wuudi ....geht das MGoat Blatt bei
unserer neuen Shimano HallowtII drauf ...hier ohne
Veränderung des Zwischenraumes
Ich denke das Goat Blatt ist eher auf die 2004er XT/XTR
abgestimmt.....oder ?
Schon einer ein Zahnblatt getauscht (HallowtechII) ???


----------



## RonnyS (27. Mai 2006)

thto....es geht - ich meine eher das Gefühl (Standfestigkeit)....aus preislichen Gründen habe ich mir -nicht- die Quickstep gekauft (vielleicht ein Fehler).
Nun ich bin noch kein Profi im Trail, der wirklich alles
-eingeklickt- fährt und "klicke daher" hier und da 
insbesondere bei "Treppen" und sehr steilen Auffahrten raus.


----------



## thto (27. Mai 2006)

tja hatte mir vor dem kauf gedacht ich könnte schwere stellen z.b. stufen berab damit ausgeklickt fahren, aber da ich schon seit mind 8 jahren mir klickies fahre ist das gefühl ohne total ungewohnt , na ja liegt vielleicht an mir ... vielegrüße tt


----------



## Rip258 (28. Mai 2006)

@ RonnyS 

Habe das 20er Kettenblatt montiert. Es gibt keinerlei probleme mit der Montage bzw. Einstellung. 

Das Kettenblatt ist auf der einen Seite glatt auf der anderen Seite gefräßt (unterschiedliche Abstände zum mittleren Blatt auswahl für die Montage bzw. verschiedene Kurbel-Hersteller).

Ich habe die glatte Seite zum mittleren Kettenblatt montiert. Wichtig sind die Unterlagscheiben, sonst reitet die Kette an der Kurbel auf.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (28. Mai 2006)

Da fällt mir noch was ein:

Warum ist ne Standard Deodre HG53 kette drauf und keine, grad mal 2 bis 3 Euroe Teure HG93? 

Merkt man keinen Unterschied?


----------



## solberg (28. Mai 2006)

bei mir sind schonmal die laufräder geändert. sun sos mit dt onyx und dt competiotion speichen alles komplett in schwarz...bald kommt dann noch der fat albert drauf und ne 130 gabel rein...dann kann ich erstmal wieder ruhig schlafen. (naja noch kleine veränderungen stehen an kette, kassette, schnellspanner,...)


----------



## Tom_Leo (28. Mai 2006)

Habe mir von Crankbrother die Candy S Pedale gegönnt und werde nun noch die Lenkergriffe gegen Syntace Moto Schraubgriffe tauschen.


----------



## RonnyS (23. Juni 2006)

Ich habe diese Ergon E1 Griffe (Lowrider 7075) nicht draufbekommen
(Handgelenk schmerzt vom ewigen hin und her drehen)
....und wenn jemand mir irgendeine "Flüssigkeit" als Tipp gibt
(sage ich nur "Sonnenblumenöl" -> und funktioniert auch nicht !)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. Juni 2006)

spülmittel!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## RonnyS (24. Juni 2006)

alpha ich habe es nicht mal mit ÖL draufbekommen
(nun nehme ich bald den Hammer)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Juni 2006)

Ronny: schraub doch mal die Klemmung auf, vielleicht hilft das ja


----------



## RonnyS (24. Juni 2006)

Crazy-Racer ...jetzt geh ich in den Keller und wenn Du Recht hast
bekommst Du ein Bier von mir -per Post- frisches Bock aus Andechs
(Doppelbock) .....ich glaube mich hat "Brunno" gewatscht


----------



## RonnyS (24. Juni 2006)

nein hat nichts mit der Schraube zu tun...habe meinen kräftigen 120 kgs Nachbarn geholt und wir haben mit Öl und gegenhalten und einer dreht rein
die E 1 Griffe draufbekommen....und morgen müssen wir noch die
"Endverschraubung" draufkriegen. Also wer wirklich easy E1 Griffe draufbekommen hat (auch mit Druckluft) der soll mir mal eine Meldung machen
(ich glaube auch nicht das die Canyonwerkstatt mit Druckluft die E1 draufbekommen hat). Die anderen normalen Griffe waren kein Problem rauf und runter mit Spülmittel (pippifax).


----------



## Reispfanne (26. Juni 2006)

Hab's mir am Wochenende bequem gemacht!  

Nich dass ich Probleme mit dem Iridium Light Riserbar hatte, aber ich spürte doch deutliches Verbesserungspotenzial. Also flugs den Syntace Vector Lowrider 7075 zugelegt, dann noch Ritcheys WCS Griffe rangemacht (gefielen mir an meinem Stadtrad so gut) und siehe da, Komfort beim Radeln hat für mich eine neue Dimension erreicht. Gut, hab keine Erfahrung mit Ergon Griffen, werde ich in nächster Zeit wohl aber auch nich nötig haben  

Muss ebenfalls den alten Satz "wer einmal breit gefahren ist will nie wieder schmal fahren" bestätigen. Auch wenn ich recht froh bin dass meine Tage als Panzer-Fahrer rum sind, so'n Schützepanzer is mit 3,38m doch noch imposanter als die 70 cm die der Vector ja breit ist.  Viel mehr gibt's eigentlich nich zu erzählen, denke aber es wäre ne lohnende Investition wenn man noch keinen Lenker von Easton oder Syntace dran hat.


----------



## Reispfanne (6. Juli 2006)

Kann doch nich sein, dass hier kaum noch einer das eine oder andere an seinem Canyon verbessert...na gut, die Besitzer der 9er Modelle haben da ja nich mehr viel Spielraum   Wie auch immer, hier mal ein Foto, damit man mir das mit dem Syntace Vector auch abkauft!


----------



## User129 (6. Juli 2006)

apropos Griffe kann mir jemand einen schönen Griff empfehlen der nicht gleich rutschig wird wenn man ein bisschen an den Händen schwitzt.  

Es hat mich gerade heute deswegen wieder hin gehauen   weil ich vom Griff ab gerutscht bin und jetzt habe ich die Schnauvzoell... neuer Griff muss her.


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Juli 2006)

Grundsätzlich wäre wohl das Tragen von Handschuhen empfehlenswert. (1. Schweiß kein Problem mehr, 2. Schutz bei Stürzen, 3. etwas Stoßdämpfung)

Ansonsten wären vermutlich Moosgummigriffe eine Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (7. Juli 2006)

jau also die syntace moto screw on sind sehr gut oder wie auch oben im bild die richtey wcs. kann ich beide nur weiter empfehlen,fahre ohne handschuhe zZ


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. Juli 2006)

Hmm.
Ohne Handschuhe ist ähnlich dumm wie ohne Helm.
Noch dazu sind Handschuhe recht billig.
Das Schweißrutschgriffeproblem erledigt sich damit auch.


----------



## braintrust (7. Juli 2006)

rofl.. also handschuhe mit einem helm gleichzusetzen find ich schon übertrieben...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. Juli 2006)

Wenn du dir die Sehnen von deiner Innenhand gezogen hast, hast du wahrscheinlich noch weniger Spass mit deinem Leben, als wenn du unter der Erde liegst, wobei das natürlich auch nicht zu bevorzugen ist.

Nicht nur das Handschuhe beim Sturz eine tolle Sache sind, nein, sie sind es auch beim Fahren. SaubererHalt am Lenker ist schon was wert.


----------



## braintrust (7. Juli 2006)

alles klar, handschuhe kommen auf den einkaufszettel


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. Juli 2006)

Du warst jetzt ja leicht zu bekehren. 

PS: Ich komme mit den Ergon (M2R oder so) sehr gut zurecht. Downhill muss man etwas anders greifen, damit man satt am Lenker hängt. Beim Kilometerfressen habe ich endlich keine eingeschlafenen Hände mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tigo (7. Juli 2006)

Reispfanne schrieb:
			
		

> Hab's mir am Wochenende bequem gemacht!
> 
> Muss ebenfalls den alten Satz "wer einmal breit gefahren ist will nie wieder schmal fahren" bestätigen.



Dies war bei mir aber nicht so,habe schon nach 2 Wochen den Easton Riserbar(68 cm breit) gegen einen Flatbar(58 cm ) ausgetauscht.
Downhill war's ja ganz lustig mit dem breiten Lenker,aber berghoch eine Quälerei  
Ich kam mir ja vor wie Peter Fonda bei `Easy Rider´


----------



## Reispfanne (7. Juli 2006)

Gott oh Gott, ohne Handschuhe, wenn ich das schon lese   Ich spüre schon beim Gedanken daran jeden kleine spitzen Kieselstein wieder den ich mir bei meinem letzten Sturz OHNE Handschuhe in die Flossen gehauen hab. Da war ich 13, seitdem weiß ich's besser!

Tja mit dem breiten Lenker is das so ne Sache, am Stadtrad hab ich nen Ritchey Comp flatbar, 58 cm natürlich, da is Wiegetritt natürlich ne ganz andere Qualität. Vom Rennrad will ich mal gar nich reden. Da ich aber im tiefsten Flachland lebe reicht mir das für die paar Hügelchen hin, und wenn dann dochmal bergauf angesagt is, mein Gott ich bleib eh lange sitzen, quasi wie...jetzt hätt ich fast Ulle gesagt  

Wenn man sich ordentlich festhält und halbwegs was in den Beinen hat kommt man aber gut zurecht denke ich. Und man soll ja in Zeiten der Nordic Walker nicht unterschätzen wie viel zügiger die einem Platz machen mit nem 70 cm Lenker wenn man frontal auf die zufährt


----------



## RonnyS (7. Juli 2006)

Reispfanne ....was soll ich an meinem ESX7 besser machen ?
Syntace Vector Lowrider drauf mit CM436M u. "Hörner"
NC17 Guard  / SRAM Kette !!! .....naja vielleicht noch die Laufräder
(aber erst nächstes Jahr) TUBELESS auf jeden Fall (fahre derzt mit meinem
alten HT auch)
Ob 2007 die Rock Shox "LYRIK-U-Turn-Gabel" draufkommt - muß ich noch hinsichtl. der Geometrie mit Canyon abchecken.
....nun ja von der Ausstattung hätte ich dann 2007 ein
ESX 10 (ESX8 hat heute in der neuen Bike 08/06 ein "SUPER" bekommen)


----------



## RonnyS (9. Juli 2006)

o.k. Reispfanne hast ja Recht ...muß nicht gleich eine neue Gabel sein
...aber die neuen MAVIC Crossmax SX (in 2007) - 1920 gr. / 28 mm Felge
   tubeless sind schon eine "WUCHT" ....hoffenlich gibt es die auch für die
   neue MAXLE Steckachse (Modell 2007 = Maxle 360)und funktioniert mit der PIKE


----------



## dominik-deluxe (9. Juli 2006)

wäre dafür das zumindestens an den hi en bikes, also 9er reihe, dementsperechende speichen und nippel verbaut werden. z.b. rc und ht reihe revos mit alu nippeln, und spectral und xc super comps mit alu. bei es und torque sind die competions schon ok.
mfg
dominik


----------



## dominik-deluxe (9. Juli 2006)

noch einen vorschlag:
eine auswahl am verschiedenen sätteln im katalog und im internet veröffentlichen die man sich an sein bike dranschrauben kann.
eigentlich eine variante von opti tune
mfg
dominik


----------



## Barney Gumble (14. Juli 2006)

Gleich am ersten Tag wurden die Schnellspanner gegen Tranz X Spanner mit 5 - Kant Imbus ausgetauscht. Ich glaube die sind sogar leichter. Eigentlich ging es mir um Diebstahlschutz der LR. Obwohl, ob die Iridium Comp LR jemand klaut?  

Unfallbedingt ist das hintere Laufrad nach ca. einen Monat gegen eine Rodi Freeride ausgetauscht worden. Die 2.25 Big Jim Draht (700 g) waren mir zu dick und bevor das Bike überhaupt bewegt wurde, wurden erst mal andere Reifen, die 1.9 Conti Doublefighter 2 Draht (780 g), aufgezogen.

Momentan sind 2.0 Michelin XC Dry^2 Faltreifen (480g) von der Postfrau übergeben worden, die Reifen werden heute montiert.  

Macht 600g Gewichtsverlust..

Weiterhin müssten ein Lenker SQlab 316 und Griffe, ODI Rogue Bonus Pack lang, auf den Postweg  unterwegs sein.

Sturz- und unfallfreie Grüße.


----------



## marcfr (17. Juli 2006)

HY, ich habe ein es6 und möchte bischen Geld in Funktionelles Tuning stecken, was macht eurer Meinung nach Sinn? Ich dachte an andere Naben und eine XT Kurbel. Oder ist das das Geld zum Fenster hinausgeworfen?


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Juli 2006)

ES6 von welchem Jahr?
Wenn es aus 2005 oder 2006 ist, sehe ich kaum einen _relevanten funktionellen_ Vorteil. (*EDIT*: meinte die Kurbel. Da du ja jetzt geschrieben hast: 2006 --> würde sie keinesfalls wechseln)

Zu den Naben: solange die aktuellen nicht defekt sind, würde ich nichts wechseln.
Wenn, dann gleich den ganzen Laufradsatz.


----------



## marcfr (18. Juli 2006)

06er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (18. Juli 2006)

marcfr schrieb:
			
		

> HY, ich habe ein es6 und möchte bischen Geld in Funktionelles Tuning stecken, was macht eurer Meinung nach Sinn? Ich dachte an andere Naben und eine XT Kurbel. Oder ist das das Geld zum Fenster hinausgeworfen?




Also, das Tauschen einer LX- gegen eine XT- Kurbel betrachtest du als funktionelles Tuning?

Die LX HT II ist doch geil.


----------



## braintrust (18. Juli 2006)

würde die kurbel auch erstmal dran lassen und später dann halt nen kompletten LRS holen anstellen von einzelnen naben


----------



## marcfr (18. Juli 2006)

Die LX HT II ist doch geil.[/QUOTE]

Deshalb frage ich hier nach  
Ich bin recht neu in dem Sport und habe was Technik angeht mein Wissen nur aus Foren und Zeitschriften


----------



## r32flo (18. Juli 2006)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/272249


----------



## tom23" (18. Juli 2006)

marcfr schrieb:
			
		

> Die LX HT II ist doch geil.





> Deshalb frage ich hier nach
> Ich bin recht neu in dem Sport und habe was Technik angeht mein Wissen nur aus Foren und Zeitschriften




Ok, kannst mir glauben, die Kurbel ist top.

Grüße,

Tom

Ich hab ein robusteres Laufrad hinten dran, ich wieg aber auch 100 Kilo


----------



## Wuudi (13. Dezember 2006)

Vorderrad update für 2007:








Im Leichtbauforum kann ich ja mit dem Teil - trotz abgelichteter Waage - nicht posen , deshalb musste es hier rein


----------



## Christian_74 (13. Dezember 2006)

Gummiband ab und dann sind es "nur noch" 899gr.


----------



## Wuudi (13. Dezember 2006)

Und abputzen auch noch, da sind bestimmt 2g Karton-Schnippsel-Fusel-Staub von der Hibike-Verpackung noch mit drauf


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Dezember 2006)

Hehe, ein weiterer im Bunde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (13. Dezember 2006)

Flo, was hastn hinten oben ? Oder hast jetzt 2x Betty ? Wenn ja, was war davor oben. 

Ich plane mit NN2,4 hinten und BB2,4 vorne zu fahren.


----------



## GerhardO (13. Dezember 2006)

Ich fahr' seit diesem Jahr vo + hi die BB's in der Normal-Mischung. Der BB hinten hatte für mich folgende Gründe: Kann mit wenig Druck gefahren werden (ca. 1 Bar); Hat den besseren Durchschlagschutz und bietet auf steilen Berg(ab)pfaden mehr Grip, damit das Heck nicht so schnell ins Rutschen kommt. Pfeif' aufs Gewicht! 

Meine Meinung


----------



## Wuudi (13. Dezember 2006)

Im Moment hab ich hinten Albert oben. Seit der (erfolgreichen) Eclipse befüllung keine Durchschläge


----------



## r32flo (13. Dezember 2006)

Ích bin mit meinen Maxxis Minion DH sehr zufrieden. Ich wollte zwar ursprünglich 2.5 aufziehen,aber die machen bei der Ladung zuweilen 
Bekannschaft mit der Schwinge.  

Allerdings lege ich keinen Wert auf das Gewicht sondern eher auf 
Standfestigkeit und Grip.

Mein Motto:  
Ist dir das Gewicht egal,
hol die Minion´s aus dem Regal !  

°°Zur Weihnachtszeit   dichte ich immer so gerne°°


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Dezember 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Flo, was hastn hinten oben ? Oder hast jetzt 2x Betty ? Wenn ja, was war davor oben.


2x BB ORC. Vorher bin ich hinten den serienmäßigen Vertical Pro runtergefahren.
Nobby Nic hinten fällt bei mir aus, weil bei mir bei einem Reifenwechsel der neue Reifen immer vorne rauf kommt --> somit brauche ich zwei gleiche Reifen. (und habe den Vorteil, vorne immer einen ziemlich fitten Reifen drauf zu haben)

@r32flo: hast du dich vertippt und hast eh den 2,5er Minion hinten drin, oder einen 2,3er?


----------



## Wuudi (13. Dezember 2006)

@Flo:

Momentan hab ich den NN2,4 vorne, dieser kommt danach hinten drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r32flo (13. Dezember 2006)

ne ist schon richtig ich fahr die 2.35


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Dezember 2006)

r32flo schrieb:


> ne ist schon richtig ich fahr die 2.35


D.h. ein 2,5er Minion würde tatsächlich auch schon an die Schwinge (oder an das Sitzrohr?) schlagen? 
Arg, denn am ES macht der (voluminösere!) BigBetty keine Probleme...


----------



## Sisu (13. Dezember 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Flo, was hastn hinten oben ? Oder hast jetzt 2x Betty ? Wenn ja, was war davor oben.
> 
> Ich plane mit NN2,4 hinten und BB2,4 vorne zu fahren.




 
bin diese Kombination dieses Jahr am Lago gefahren(BB vorne allerdings in der weichen gloey Mischung).......war ok, da es dort schön trocken war!

Nächstes Jahr werde ich in München und Umgebung vorne und hinten den FA fahren, für gröberes kommt vorne wieder der BB drauf und der FA hinten bleibt......meine NN 2,4 habe ich inzwischen entsorgt 

Ach ja.....und für den Bikepark habe ich zu Hause noch einen Al Mighty rumliegen.....mit dem bin ich letztes Jahr vorne am Lago gefahren(allerdings mehr bergab als bergauf


----------



## Michael Night (13. Dezember 2006)

Gude! Tuning ist immer gut 

Ich fahre jetzt seit nem halben Jahr den Fat Albert. Find den soweit auch ganz ok. Den Big Betty würd ich gern mal ausprobieren. Jetzt hat aber schon der FA nicht besonders viel Platz in der Schwinge und ich glaube das das eng werden könnte.? 
Ansonsten hab ich mir noch einen Syntace Riserbar-Carbon gegönnt. Ist zwar eigentlich nicht sinnvoll und ich hab auch keine Kohle zum Popowischen aber ich find ihn einfach geil ! Dann wäre da noch der BBB Carbon Gabelschaft-abdeck-Deckel. Das Teil von Iridium machte mich beim draufgucken agro.
Nicht zu vergessen der gute und günstige Specialized Carbon(-Look) Flaschenhalter. Den kann ich echt empfehlen! Hält auch große Flaschen und verbiegt sich nicht wie diese abgebuiten Alu-Dinger.
Zu Weihnachten gibts einen VRO Vorbau und dann ist die Karre richtig geil.

Das wars aber dann auch schon. Was ich noch cool fänd wäre die Syntace P6 Carbon. Hat schon jemand so ein Ding klein bekommen. Ich möchte über die Schmerzen garnicht erst nachdenken.
Dann hätte ich noch eine Frage am Rande: Bin ich der einzige, der trotz penibler und liebevoller Pflege/Justierung sein XO-Schaltwerk im Matsch gern gegen die gute alte XT tauschen würde? 

Das wars dann! Ich find Canyon geil, und wenn das hier ausgelutscht ist, gibt es die vorrausichtlich 4t-nächste Generation.

Jetzt geh ich als Ausgleich für die Zeit vorm Rechner ne dreiviertel Stunde Laufen (Winterpokal, Alter! ). Viel Spass noch!


----------



## Raoul Duke (13. Dezember 2006)

Also zumindest deer Minion DH 2.5 geht gut durch den Hinterbau. Da sollte die Betty auch keine Schwierigkeiten machen, die ist wenn nur minimal breiter. 
Hinten würde ich vom NN 2.4 abstand nehmen. Bei mir war der so alle 100 km Platt und jetzt liegt er im Keller. Da ist FA deutlich besser auch vom Gripp her (vor allem bei Nässe), oder eben gleich BB.

@Keegan

passt denn dein neuer Syntace Riserbar in den VR0 Vorbau? 

Also mit dem XO Schalwerk bin ich sehr zufrieden. Es funktioniert bisher tadellos bei allen Bedingungen und darüber hinaus mag ich das satte Einrasten der Gänge.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (13. Dezember 2006)

@ Keegan:

Ich habe in der Tat schon die normale P6 an meinem ESX klein bekommen. Warte seitdem vergeblich auf die von Syntace hoch und heilig versprochene Ersatzstütze in Carbon  

Hoffe das wird irgendwann mal noch was...


----------



## Raoul Duke (13. Dezember 2006)

@pfohlenrolle 

an was ist die Sattelstütze denn gestorben? Bist du sicher, dass du eine Carbonstütze haben willst?
Obwohl, toll aussehen tut sie ja schon.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (13. Dezember 2006)

Bin über nen Kicker drüber und in der Luft hat sich das Bike bissl geneigt. Dadurch bin ich schräg gelandet und ich und mein Bike hats vom Landehügel direkt in einen daneben stehenden Baum gehauen. Durch den Aufprall bin ich von hinten mit meinem naja "Weichteilen" gegen den Sattel geknallt, aber zum Glück hat die Sattelstütze Erbarmen mit mir gehabt und ist dezent weg gebrochen.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (13. Dezember 2006)

Bin über nen Kicker gesprungen und in der Luft hat sich mein Bike leicht schräg gestellt. Konnte das nicht mehr korrigieren und bin dadurch schräg gelandet, wodurch der Landehügel mich und mein Bike in einen daneben stehenden Baum katapultiert hat. Durch den Aufprall bin ich mit meinen naja "Weichteilen" gegen den Sattel geknallt, aber die Stütze hatte Erbarmen mit mir und ist dezent weg gebrochen.  

Brauche die Carbon nit unbedingt, aber der Vk von 149 lässt mich auf ein hübsches Sümmchen bei eBay hoffen...


----------



## Michael Night (13. Dezember 2006)

@raoul Duke: Ja, das passt. Beim Riser ist die Aufnahmefläche -Lenkermitte- breiter als bei anderen Lenkern. Da ist auch eine Markierung, wo der Vorbau genau sitzen soll. Beim NN stimme ich dir zu. Kommt bei mir auch nur zum Race ans Rad (2-3 Mal im Jahr). Mit Pannen habe ich allerdings nicht zu kämpfen. ich fahre auch lieber ein wenig Luft zu viel drin, als zu wenig.

@Pfohlenrolle: Die P6 hat zwar den Sattelsützentest in der Bike (oder Mountainbike?) gewonnen, wenn aber schon die Alu-Variante -auch nur evtl- brechen könnte, lass ichs besser (Jaja, Carbon-Lenker, und schiss vor ner stütze. Ich weiss). Kostet ja auch wieder nen A... voll Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Dezember 2006)

BigBetty im ESX geht sich aus.


----------



## Michael Night (14. Dezember 2006)

@Flo im Schnee: Was meinst du mit: geht sich aus?


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Dezember 2006)

Keegan schrieb:


> @Flo im Schnee: Was meinst du mit: geht sich aus?


Hmm, versteht man das in Deutschland nicht? 
(könnte wirklich sein, dass das eine rein österreichische Formulierung ist...)

Auf "Deutsch": Ja, BigBetty passt in den ESX-Hinterbau.


----------



## Michael Night (14. Dezember 2006)

geil, danke. Werds mal probieren.


----------



## tom23" (14. Dezember 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Hmm, versteht man das in Deutschland nicht?
> (könnte wirklich sein, dass das eine rein österreichische Formulierung ist...)
> 
> Auf "Deutsch": Ja, BigBetty passt in den ESX-Hinterbau.



in Bayern versteht man dich!


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Dezember 2006)

tom23";3268706 schrieb:
			
		

> in Bayern versteht man dich!


Logisch, Bayern sind ja eh eher Österreicher als Deutsche....


----------



## Wuudi (14. Dezember 2006)

Alles unterhalb des Ihrwisstschon-Äquators versteht uns


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. Dezember 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Alles unterhalb des Ihrwisstschon-Äquators versteht uns


Wobei ich mir mitm Verständnis meiner südtirolerischen Mitbewohnerinnen (Bozen u. Meran) anfangs hin und wieder schon etwas schwer getan hab...
Goggelen, mogsch lei nemmen, decht, sem, gluschtn, ....


----------



## Wuudi (14. Dezember 2006)

Jo wo ischn zem s Problem ? Warsch woll wisn wos Goggelen sein oder tianse die net gluschtn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!ke (14. Dezember 2006)




----------



## exto (14. Dezember 2006)

M!ke schrieb:


>



Lass ma, dafür ham se die Berge vor der Haustür. Das gleicht sich aus...


----------



## schappi (15. Dezember 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Logisch, Bayern sind ja eh eher Österreicher als Deutsche....



Klar da Bayern eine Mischrasse sind:
von euch Östereichern haben sie die Genauigkeit und von uns Preussen den Charm.  







[/url][/IMG]

Das ist die bayrische Sicht von Deutschland.

Das Bild ist übrigens bei Dubbel geklaut.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## GerhardO (15. Dezember 2006)

Griaß eich, de Madln - seawass de Buam!


> von den Östereichern haben sie die Genauigkeit und von uns Preussen den Charm


Do muass i eahm Recht gemm! Mei Grossvadda war ausm Rheinland! Oba a nur der! Sunst is oiss an mir boarisch! D'Ösdareicha san scho a lustigs Voik! Und schenne Bergn homms a! D'Südtirola kenn i ned a so, oba vom Kocha voschdenngens wos!!! Do kriag i scho owei an rechtn Gluscht!

 
Järcht


----------



## Wuudi (15. Dezember 2006)

Geht doch oder anders gesagt geat jo!

P.s. Ich sprech Burggräflerisch - aus dem Meraner Raum - meiner Meinung nach eine der humansten Südtiroler Slang Varianten. 

Sonst könnte das ganze auch mal gleich "Goggilar" heissen


----------



## GerhardO (15. Dezember 2006)

Nix gegen die Preussen - ich finde, jeder sollte einen haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winddancer1401 (15. Dezember 2006)

Traildancer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Nix gegen die Preussen - ich finde, jeder sollte einen haben!:D[/QUOTE]
> 
> :lol: Aber ich hab doch schon ein Haustier:aetsch:


----------



## schappi (15. Dezember 2006)

Wisst Ihr eigentlich wie Bayern besiedelt wurde?

als die Östereicher auf Ihrer Wanderung von Osten kamen war da ein Schild "Halt Hier Grenze" und "Freistaat Bayer".
Die die nicht lesen konnten, sind weitergelaufen. 

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. Dezember 2006)

Muhaha


----------



## GerhardO (15. Dezember 2006)

> Die die nicht lesen konnten, sind weitergelaufen


... bis nach Südschweden... 

 G.


----------



## schappi (15. Dezember 2006)

@ Flo im Schnee

bist du nicht aus Östereich und z.zt. in Schweden?

Kannst Du lesen?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## DaMudda (15. Dezember 2006)

Sachsen sind weder Preußen noch Bayern!
Wie man an den 3 Bundesländer Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt und Niedersachsen (Rang in absteigender Reihenfolge)  sowie dem Begriff Angelsachsen, der für die Engländer und Amerikaner (angelsächsischer Sprachraum) oft verwendet wird, sehen kann, sind Sachsen die wahren Alleinherrscher in Deutschland und in der westlichen Hemisphäre!!


----------



## schappi (15. Dezember 2006)

Das ist schon richtig!
Nicht umsonst waren die Könige von Hannover für 130 Jahre gleichzeitig die Könige von England. Bis wir dann 1866 von Preussen überfallen wurden.
Siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Welfen#K.C3.B6nigreich_Gro.C3.9Fbritannien_und_Irland
Die Bayern (die blonden und rothaarigen aus den Alpentälern) sind Kelten, während die dunkelhaarigen Bayern mindestens 30% Türkischen Ursprung haben. Da Nach der Befreiung Wiens von den Türken http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prinz_Eugen http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schlacht_am_Kahlenberg 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bayern#St.C3.A4mme
die Bayern großzügig mit Türkischen Kriegsgefangenen als kostenlose Arbeitskräfte bedacht wurden. Es wird geschätz daß zu der Zeit 30% der Bayrischen Bevölkerung Türkischen Ursprungs war.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## DaMudda (15. Dezember 2006)

Um die Sache mal zu verallgemeinern: Ja gutääääähh : Bayern gehört eigentlich zum türkischen Staatsgebiet. 
@ Schappi : Bist du auch Sachse?


----------



## schappi (15. Dezember 2006)

Nee,
ich bin Niedersachse.
Der Deister ist der erste Berg des Weserberglands südlich von Hannover wenn du von der Nordsee kommst.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## winddancer1401 (15. Dezember 2006)

schappi schrieb:


> Das ist schon richtig!
> Nicht umsonst waren die Könige von Hannover für 130 Jahre gleichzeitig die Könige von England. Bis wir dann 1866 von Preussen überfallen wurden.
> Siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Welfen#K.C3.B6nigreich_Gro.C3.9Fbritannien_und_Irland
> Die Bayern (die blonden und rothaarigen aus den Alpentälern) sind Kelten, während die dunkelhaarigen Bayern mindestens 30% Türkischen Ursprung haben. Da Nach der Befreiung Wiens von den Türken http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prinz_Eugen http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schlacht_am_Kahlenberg
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Links. Aber erzähl das mal unserem Eddi  

Und noch einen für DaMudda(?)
"Der Bayer ist die perfekte Kreatur auf Erden, er segnet sie mit dem Abdruck seiner Füße"   ;-) *duck und weg*

ciao

Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (15. Dezember 2006)

schappi schrieb:


> ...
> Das Bild ist übrigens bei Dubbel geklaut.
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi


dein avatar-bild ist doch auch aus meiner galerie, oder?!


----------



## schappi (15. Dezember 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> dein avatar-bild ist doch auch aus meiner galerie, oder?!



Hallo Dubbel,
 das ist richtig! (ich hoffe du nimmst mir das nicht übel)
Wir haben anscheinend den gleichen Geschmack, was Karikaturen betrifft.
Du hast da viele Dinge gesammelt, die mit gut gefallen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Januar 2007)

Meins ist zwar ein 2005er, aber hier passt's halt so schön rein... 
Hab mir mal neue Griffe geleistet, die originalen haben sich teilweise etwas verdreht, das hat genervt...







Lustigerweise bin ich gleich bei meiner ersten Ausfahrt, als ich für 9 Tage zurück aus Schweden war, gründlich mitten in der Stadt gestürzt --> beide Klemmen beschädigt...


 


(das bei einem Sturz hinzubekommen ist auch eine Kunst...  )


----------



## Wuudi (3. Januar 2007)

Hast du schön hingekriegt


----------



## AmmuNation (3. Januar 2007)

Habs irgendwie auch schon geschafft bei einem Sturz Bremshebel rechts (HR, V-Brake) und links (VR, Disc) zu verkratzen (HR) und verbiegen (VR).  Wie ich das gemacht habe, weiss ich bis heute noch nicht. Weiss nur dass es 50km/h in ner engen Kurve waren, welche dazu noch rutschig war. Und das auf Asphalt.  Kann deine Tat also nachvollziehen


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. April 2007)

So, ich hab mal wieder was geändert...

...das 48er- und das 32er-KB sind runtergekommen, ein 36er und ein Bashguard stattdessen rauf.
Mit dem 48er auch bei sehr hohen Geschwindigkeiten noch angenehm treten zu können war zwar angenehm, aber da ich mittlerweile zu 80% nur mehr auf Wanderwegen runterfahre, ist der Wechsel zugunsten größerer Bodenfreiheit nur logisch...


----------



## fitze (6. April 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> So, ich hab mal wieder was geändert...
> 
> ...das 48er- und das 32er-KB sind runtergekommen, ein 36er und ein Bashguard stattdessen rauf.
> Mit dem 48er auch bei sehr hohen Geschwindigkeiten noch angenehm treten zu können war zwar angenehm, aber da ich mittlerweile zu 80% nur mehr auf Wanderwegen runterfahre, ist der Wechsel zugunsten größerer Bodenfreiheit nur logisch...



Hi Flo,

da hätt ich doch gleich mal zwei Fragen:
-Bis zu welcher Geschwindigkeit kannst du mit dem 36er mittreten?
-Hast du den FSA-Bash zufällig mal gewogen?

MfG
Tobi


----------



## punkrockhamburg (6. April 2007)

Mein aktuelles Cockpit-Tuning Projekt:

Neuer Lenker (vorher Easton EA70 Lo-Riser):





Neuer Vorbau + Ahead-Kappe (vorher F139 + Iridium):





Neue Griffe (vorher Iridium) jetzt Mounty Special Schraubgriffe:





Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Carbon-Montagepaste?
Ich habe hier mal gelesen, dass die bei Carbonlenkern absolut notwendig ist, weil sonst zu hohe Klemmkräfte notwendig wären. Bei meinem Lenker stand davon allerdings nichts in der Montageanleitung. 

Gruß,
Josch


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. April 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> -Bis zu welcher Geschwindigkeit kannst du mit dem 36er mittreten?


30km/h in der Ebene sind kein Problem, bei 35 möchte man dann aber schon hochschalten...



fitze schrieb:


> -Hast du den FSA-Bash zufällig mal gewogen?


Nein, er ist allerdings gefühlsmäßig deutlich leichter als der metallene "Chain Pimp" Bashguard von FSA.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (6. April 2007)

Und was für ein Kettenblatt ? Shimano ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. April 2007)

Ja, Shimano.
(das absurderweise wegen etwa eines Milimeters bei der Spinne nicht gepasst hat. Der Zulieferer meines Händlers hat da offenbar trotz Angabe der Kurbelnummer ein falsches KB geliefert. Wie auch immer, ein bissl Feilen an Kurbel und KB hat das Problem gelöst...  
Ich frage mich nur, warum Shimano überhaupt so kurios minimal unterschiedliche KBs fertigt...  )


----------



## fitze (6. April 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> 30km/h in der Ebene sind kein Problem, bei 35 möchte man dann aber schon hochschalten...
> 
> Nein, er ist allerdings gefühlsmäßig deutlich leichter als der metallene "Chain Pimp" Bashguard von FSA.



Danke für die Infos.
Das passt. Hab nämlich bei meiner Hone-Kurbel für´s Torque auch ein 36er Blatt montiert. Ist übrigens ein Shimano XT und hat problemlos gepasst. Nur mal so am Rande.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. April 2007)

So, hatte das Ding jetzt nochmal herunten u. hab's gewogen: genau 150g.


----------



## fitze (8. April 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> So, hatte das Ding jetzt nochmal herunten u. hab's gewogen: genau 150g.



Super, Danke! Ganz schön leicht, das Ding...

MfG
Tobi


----------



## Wuudi (19. April 2007)

So, das Gardasee-Upgrade wurde montiert:






Hinten habe ich den 2,25er Albert oben gelassen, da ich den mit Eclipse Tubeless am Start habe und es wäre schade gewesen die ganze Suppe rauszuschütten etc....

Am Montag geht's nach Riva, mal schaun ob ich vielleicht dort noch etwas finde, das mein Bike braucht.... so ein 36er-KB + Bashguard würde mich schon auch reizen.... @Flo meinst du das funktioniert mit dem 20er Mountain-Goat ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (19. April 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> ...so ein 36er-KB + Bashguard würde mich schon auch reizen.... @Flo meinst du das funktioniert mit dem 20er Mountain-Goat ?


Ja, ziemlich sicher (ich hatte vorher ja 22-32-48, was dem selben Sprung von 16 Zähnen entspricht), der Schaltkomfort leidet halt -- Schaltvorgänge dauern länger.

Vom Bashguard bin ich übrigens sehr begeistert -- hätte nicht gedacht, dass der gefühlsmäßig solche "Freiheit" vermittelt.  Bei großen Stufen hab ich mich früher natürlich nie getraut, einfach runter oder rauf zu fahren. Jetzt geht da wg. der deutlich erhöhten Bodenfreiheit natürlich viel mehr, und viel wichtiger: wenn mal was aufsetzt ist's egal... 

Manche Stellen sind jetzt überhaupt erst fahrbar -- z.B. Kante und direkt danach Kurve --> Vorderrad runter, Bashguard setzt am Fels auf --> im Stand Hinterrad versetzen --> Weiterfahren...


----------



## Wuudi (19. April 2007)

Ich wollt alles bei Mountain-Goat.de kaufen, aber deren Bashguard wiegt doch um einiges mehr als dein FSA. Meinst du deinen durchsichtigen zerstörst du irgendwann oder lohnt sich der schwerere/stabilere mountaingoat nicht ?

P.s. Wieviel hat denn der Bashguard gekostet ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. April 2007)

Man sieht zwar bei kräftigerem Felskontakt gleich mal eine Matze, es ist aber sehr viel "Fleisch" da, somit wird der locker so alt wie das restliche Bike werden.

Der Kunststoff-FSA-Bashguard ist vergleichsweise sehr günstig -- etwa 17 Euro.


----------



## Wuudi (19. April 2007)

Und das Kettenblatt ? Wie teuer war das ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. April 2007)

Tja, bei den Kettenblättern ist's seltsam -- es gibt LX-Blätter für 15 Euro und andere LX-Blätter für 27,- (so wie meins, das noch dazu nicht genau gepasst hat...  )...

Wo die genauen Unterschiede weiß ich nicht, der Zulieferer meines Händlers hatte da was Falsches geliefert...
(was ich normalerweise eh umgetauscht hätte, wenn noch Zeit gewesen wäre)


----------



## Wuudi (19. April 2007)

Hm hab grad bei Hibike und Bike-Discount geschaut. Das 36er scheints (bei XT) nur für die Trecking-Kurbel 751 zu geben, vielleicht deshalb die kleine Abweichung...


----------



## fitze (19. April 2007)

Also ich hab für ein 36er XT-Blatt 19,90 bezahlt.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Didi123 (19. April 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Hm hab grad bei Hibike und Bike-Discount geschaut. Das 36er scheints (bei XT) nur für die Trecking-Kurbel 751 zu geben, vielleicht deshalb die kleine Abweichung...



bike-components.de hat das XT Blatt für 11,90: http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/MTB/Kettenblaetter/XT+760+Kettenblatt+9-fach+4-Arm


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. April 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> XT ... 11,90


----------



## Wuudi (19. April 2007)

Ja aber das ist eben das Blatt für die FC-M761-Trecking Kurbel.

Passt das 100pro ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (19. April 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Ja aber das ist eben das Blatt für die FC-M761-Trecking Kurbel.
> 
> Passt das 100pro ?




100pro. 
Habe die 761, der Unterschied ist nur in einer anderen Aufnahme der Kurbel für den Dichtring rechts wegen der anderen Kettenlinie (Spacer mit Dichtring ca. 3mm oder so, weiss nicht mehr genau). 
Das heisst, wenn der Platz zwischen Kettenstrebe und Kettenblatt sehr knapp ist bei 34 Zähnen, wird das 36er nicht reinpassen bei der 760.

Wie bewährt sich denn die Fox Gabel so?


----------



## fitze (19. April 2007)

Hab grad mal nachgesehen. Meins ist auch 761. Ist an ner Hone(LX)-Kurbel montiert.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Wuudi (8. Mai 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> So, ich hab mal wieder was geändert...
> 
> ...das 48er- und das 32er-KB sind runtergekommen, ein 36er und ein Bashguard stattdessen rauf.



Ich werde jetzt auch ein 36er und Bashguard bestellen .
Eine Frage Flo: Hast du danach die Kette gekürzt ? Theoretisch wäre das ja locker drinnen und würde dann noch ein wenig straffer laufen ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Mai 2007)

Nein habe ich nicht. 
Wenn ich vorne auf's 36er-KB schalte und hinten auf das drittgrößte Ritzel, dann ist das Schaltwerk bereits sehr stark gespannt.

(früher bin Trails immer mit vorne mittel/hinten groß bergab gefahren, um einerseits eine hohen Kettenspannung und andererseits eine etwa 1:1 Übersetzung zu haben. Das geht jetzt leider nicht mehr -- für eine trailtaugliche Übersetzung muss ich vorne auf's kleine KB, da sonst das Schaltwerk zu stark belastet würde)


----------



## Wuudi (8. Mai 2007)

Wieso zu stark belasten ?


----------



## Wuudi (9. Mai 2007)

*schieb*

@Flo:

Wieso belastet jetzt vorne mittel=groß das Schaltwerk beim abfahren ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Mai 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Wieso zu stark belasten ?


Weil das Schaltwerk dann (meinem Eindruck nach) zu stark belastet wäre.
Der "Arm" der das letzte Schaltröllchen hält, würd dann schon ziemlich stark nach vorne zeigen.


----------



## Wuudi (9. Mai 2007)

Hmm, dann musst halt hinten runterschalten und nicht hinten ganz weit oben fahren... Ich hab mir noch einen NC-17 Tensioner dazubestellt, mit dem wirds dann sicher auch gespannt .


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Mai 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Hmm, dann musst halt hinten runterschalten und nicht hinten ganz weit oben fahren...


Das ist mir schon klar... 
...aber dann passt mir die Übersetzung für langsame Trails nicht mehr. (weswegen ich dort jetzt eben vorne klein fahre)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (10. Mai 2007)

guten abend,
änderungen gegenüber der serienausstattung:
PIKE 426
Spank Chocolate
Tune Würger
Hope Pro2 Laufradsatz mit DT EX5.1

und ? meinungen bitte ?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Mai 2007)

schicke Sache das  auch wenn ich irgendwie finde das die goldenen Akzente nicht passen ...


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Mai 2007)

Ja fesch...!

Ich finde allerdings, dass die Reifen angesichts dieser Gabel etwas unterdimensioniert sind und der VDO am Vorbau besser aussähe und dort besser gegen Beschädigung geschützt wäre.


----------



## thto (10. Mai 2007)

dankeschön, ich bin von den goldenen akzenten begeistert.... habe die BB noch im keller die FA allerdings sind derzeit mein persönlicher favorit... 
komisch jetzt wo du es sagst, der VDO is bis jetzt bei stürzen immer heil geblieben.. flo die gabel ist m.M.n echt klasse !
schönen abend
tt

PS : verkaufe fox talas RLC 2006... falls jemand interesse hat...


----------



## DaMudda (11. Mai 2007)

Die goldenen Anbauteile passen sehr gut zum schwarzen Bike!!
Aber sowas ist wohl immer Geschmackssache!!


----------



## tschobi (11. Mai 2007)

@thto: finde die goldenen Teile sehr schön.
Evtl. könntest du noch über goldene Kettenblattschrauben nachdenken!

Denke dann reicht es auch, sonst wird es to much!

Schöner Gesamteindruck!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (11. Mai 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> @thto: finde die goldenen Teile sehr schön.
> Evtl. könntest du noch über goldene Kettenblattschrauben nachdenken!
> 
> Denke dann reicht es auch, sonst wird es to much!
> ...



danke, denke die kettenblattschrauben würde man bei meiner putzmotivation nicht oft sehen


----------



## Christian_74 (11. Mai 2007)

Ich glaube, die goldene Teile passen nicht ganz, einfach weil da noch rote Teile für Unruhe sorgen. Beide Farben sind zu viel. Müsstest sehen, ob du die Farbe der Drehrädchen an den Avids, am Vorbau und das rote "X" am Schaltwerk "neutralisieren" kannst. Ohne das rote bleibt es sicher viel besser.


----------



## exto (11. Mai 2007)

Glückwunsch zu der Gabel  

Auch den Laufradsatz find ich sehr gelungen, vor allem, weil ich die SOS Felgen (bzw. die Laufradverarbeitung insgesamt) am 7er als Ausrutscher nach unten empfinde. (mit den Ringlé-Naben bin ich allerdings zufrieden.) Ich denke auch über die 5.1er nach. Kannst ja nach ein bisschen heftigem Gebrauch mal ne Einschätzung abgeben.

Was mich optisch an deinem Rad stört, ist das ganze Trinkflaschen-Satteltaschen-Geraffel. Schon mal über nen Trinkrucksack mit Werkzeugfach nachgedacht? Ich war auch erst skeptisch, fahre aber inzwischen nicht mehr ohne...

Gold ist Geschmacksache, aber an dem schwarzen Bike sicherlich viel besser aufgehoben, als an manchem goldbehängten Bonbonbike...


----------



## exto (11. Mai 2007)

HÄHÄ, grad was gefunden    



thto schrieb:


> was ich nicht bedacht hatte, war on top noch ein neues laufrad wegen steckachse, nee ich glaube das ES7 bleibt so !!!!!! ich muss vernünftig bleiben !!!! basta !



Wer "vernünftig" ist, kauft sich schon mal grundsätzlich kein Fahrrad für 2000,- oder mehr...

Wers doch tut, hat dann auch den Persilschein für weitere (wunderbare) Dummheiten !!!! basta !


----------



## Luis72 (11. Mai 2007)

*exto*
das mag schon stimmen, dass das Rad ohne das "Trinkflaschen und Taschen-Geraffel" viel besser ausssieht, aber im Rucksack verstaut ergeben diese Sachen leider einen viel höheren Schwerpunkt... da wird der Rucksack im Nu um 1 kg schwerer, und das taugt nicht jedem auf dem Buckel.

MfG
Luis


----------



## exto (11. Mai 2007)

Na ja, vielleicht bin ich ja ein bisschen unsensibel, gaanz sicher aber so um die 90 Kilo schwer. Da hab ich persönlich kein Problem mit der Schwerpunktverschiebung, selbst wenn der Rucksack mit 2-3 Liter Wasser, Werkzeug, Pumpe, Ersatzschlauch und Eigengewicht sicherlich deutlich mehr als 1 Kilo wiegt


----------



## thto (11. Mai 2007)

exto schrieb:


> HÄHÄ, grad was gefunden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



    sauber, nicht schlecht.....

trinkrucksack liegt zu hause und wird natürlich auch benutzt, nur für ne feierabendrunde so ne kleine trinkflasche ist m.M.n. schon praktischer.....
auch der lupine flaschenakku passt dort wunderbar hinein  

das mit dem roten rädchen hatte ich bis eben noch nicht bemerkt und stört mich zum glück nicht wirklich...


----------



## Wuudi (11. Mai 2007)

HM also bei meinen ausgedehnten Touren schlepp ich meistens 2L oder mehr Wasser im Trinkrucksack und ne 0,75er Flasche mit Powerbar pulver mit... und ich hab das eigentlich noch fast immer aufgetrunken .


----------



## exto (11. Mai 2007)

Die Kritik bezog sich auch mehr auf den optischen Aspekt. Nicht alles, was nicht schön aussieht ist auch schlecht. (Das sieht man z.B. an Keith Ritchards )

Ich hab auch nen Flaschenhalter am ESX. Auf den richtig langen Touren wird der auch mit Powerdrinks gefüllt. Bei manchen Gelegenheiten reicht nicht mal das. Ich fahre im Spätsommer z.B. mal wieder nach Briancon. Da ist dann nichts mit Refugi (ist das der korrekte Plural?) und man muss *alles* was man unterwegs (ver-) braucht wirklich mitschleppen. Da ist dann jeder "Behälter" am Bike nützlich.


----------



## tschobi (11. Mai 2007)

@exto: Was meinst du mit sun Felgen einen Schritt nach unten? Bist du nicht zufrieden?
Frage, weil ich mir das ESX7.0 bestellt hab, da sind die auch dran. Hab bis jetzt nur gutes gehört!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (11. Mai 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> @exto: Was meinst du mit sun Felgen einen Schritt nach unten? Bist du nicht zufrieden?
> Frage, weil ich mir das ESX7.0 bestellt hab, da sind die auch dran. Hab bis jetzt nur gutes gehört!



Hmmm...

Kann ich gar nicht mal unbedingt objektiv begründen. Irgendwie stimmt der optische Qualitätseindruck nicht mit dem Rest der Ausstattung überein. Beispielsweise die Beschriftung besteht aus einem billigen Aufkleber, dessen Material eher für nen Warnaufkleber auf ner Getränkeverpackung geeignet scheint. 
Wahrscheinlich bin ich allerdings etwas angesickt - was die Laufräder angeht - weil beide einfach grottenschlecht montiert waren, als ich das Bike bekommen habe: Viel zu wenig Spannung auf den (Billig-)Speichen, Seiten- und Höhenschlag, nicht abgedrückt (knarzten wie Sau in der Einfahrphase).

Wie gesagt, ansonsten alles (incl. der Naben) Top. Deshalb, vor allem im Vergleich mit den Syntace-Teilen, fallen die Laufräder vom subjektiven Eindruck her qualitativ ab.

Zum Thema was wollt ihr ändern?:

Ich ringe schwer mit der Entscheidung, mir eine hydraulisch verstellbare Maveric Speedball Sattelstütze zu kaufen. Hier im Mittelgebirge ist man beim Trailsurfen ständig damit beschäftigt, die Stütze rein und raus zu würgen. Die Syntace würde mittlerweile zumindest in der unteren Hälfte sehr gut zur Farbe "Sandblasted Anodized Grey" passen. Außerdem nervt das ständige anhalten und fummeln. Leider kostet das Teil hier in good old Europe überall 199,- Tacken  

Wie sind dazu eure Meinungen oder gar Erfahrungen???


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Mai 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Wie sind dazu eure Meinungen ... ???


Sehr viel Geld für wenig Verstellbereich.


----------



## exto (13. Mai 2007)

Verstellbereich sind 7,5 cm. Das reicht für mich (jedenfalls, solange die Glocken nicht durchhängen ) Das ist das, was ich im Mom auch nutze.

Aber du hast natürlich recht: 199 Flocken sind schon sehr reichlich...


----------



## schappi (14. Mai 2007)

Die Preisstellung der Maverick Speedball kommt gleich nach Ãberfall mit vorgehaltener Pistole,
Aber, da ich hÃ¤ufiger zusammen mit exto fahre und alle 15min SattelstÃ¼tze hoch und dann wieder runter ,jedesmal 2 â¬ in die Kasse hat man das Geld bald zusammen. Zur Zeit bin ich dafÃ¼r noch zu geizig.
Habe mir erstmal Syntace Schraubgiffe, Crankbrothers 5050 pedale gekauft und die 210mm Scheibe (180 mm wandert dann nach hinten) fÃ¼r vorne ist auch schon geordert.
Die Umstellung auf UST mit Crossmax Enduro war gut Ich kann UST nur wÃ¤rmstens empfehlen.
Wenn die Scheiben dran sind poste ich mal wieder ein Bild
GruÃ
Schappi


----------



## exto (14. Mai 2007)

Heh Schappi, hast du die 5050's denn jetzt schon mal ausgeführt? Wenn ja, wie war's denn so ganz ohne feste Beziehung (zum Bike )?

Ich hab meine erst mal Maren versprochen, wenn ihr Bike nächste Woche kommt. Die will sich auf keinen Fall fest binden.   Im nächsten Winter werd ich sie ihr aber auf jeden Fall wieder abknöpfen. Kalt, nass und dichte, warme Bergschuhe passen auf jeden Fall gut zusammen.

Ich denke ja (mal abgesehen von der Maveric-Stütze) auch noch über Hope Mono 4 Bremsen nach. Allerdings eher, weil Niggels offensichtlich meine Jucy's für den Aufbau seines neuen Rahmens (Poison Curare - kommt diese Woche) irgendwie eingeplant hat. Das würde dann wohl unter die Kategorie "Sponsored by Daddy" fallen. Na ja, erst Urlaub, dann Kassensturz...


----------



## schappi (15. Mai 2007)

Zu den 5050,
ich habe sie Sonntag in der Schlammschlacht ausprobiert.
es ist erstmal ungewohnt nicht mehr an den Pedalen ziehen zu können.
Die original Pins sind mir zu kurz, ich habe gleich die längeren bestellt.
Es ist aber sehr angenehm in kniffeligen Passagen auf die Pedale zu steigen und sofort guten Halt zu haben ohne sich auf das Einklicken konzentrieren zu müssen.
Gerade so Trails wie der Grenzweg, wenn du anhälst um zu schauen wo die beste Linie ist und dann direkt vor dem Steilstück wieder startest ist das 5050schon einfacher: draufstellen und Gut.

Bin mal gespannt wann die große Scheibe kommt und was die ausmacht. Vorallen hinten von 160 auf 180 ist nötig weil ich schon viele Situationen hatte in denen die hintere Scheibe schon gestunken hat (bei meinem Gewicht auch kein Wunder)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Luis72 (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo Schappi,

deine Erfahrungen mit den 5050 von crankbrothers würden mich auch interessieren.
Bin grad am überlegen sie mir zu besorgen.

MfG
Luis


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Mai 2007)

Über die 5050 hört man ungewöhnlich viele Beschwerden über die Lagerqualität...

...aber schön sind sie schon.


----------



## Luis72 (15. Mai 2007)

Wirklich? Gut zu wissen!

Danke
Luis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (15. Mai 2007)

hallo Louis

nimm die 5050XX :
http://bike-components.de/catalog/C...edale?osCsid=d260619d9b199edc0f412b3b72d31862

da sind gÃ¶Ãer dimensionierte Lager drin( und fÃ¼r 12 â¬ gibts einen neuen Lagerset), und die extra langen Pins (5mm statt 3 mm) gleich dabei. Die langen Pins kosten sonst schon 10â¬. http://bike-components.de/catalog/C...edale?osCsid=d260619d9b199edc0f412b3b72d31862
Da ist die PreisdÃ­fferenz nur noch 10â¬.
GruÃ
Schappi


----------



## braintrust (15. Mai 2007)

hmm hab die normalen 5050x...mal schauen...noch kein bike hier zum testen


----------



## Luis72 (16. Mai 2007)

Danke Schappi,

seltsam ist nur, dass auf der homepage bei beiden Modellen die gleiche "Spindle" angegeben ist: "forged scm435 chromoly steel"

MfG
Luis


----------



## braintrust (16. Mai 2007)

hat wer erfahrung mit diesen platten-kits?
wÃ¼rde mir gerne dann "army green" dazu holen, aber 25â¬ ist bissel fett..und bei vaust.com steht zB dass es nur 2stk. sind, damits aber nach wa aussieht mÃ¼ssen es doch 4 sein?!


----------



## exto (16. Mai 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> hat wer erfahrung mit diesen platten-kits?
> würde mir gerne dann "army green" dazu holen, aber 25 ist bissel fett..und bei vaust.com steht zB dass es nur 2stk. sind, damits aber nach wa aussieht müssen es doch 4 sein?!



Zwei Kits oder zwei Platten? War jetzt zu faul um nachzusehen. Wenn's tatsächlich nur zwei Platten sind wären das 50,- für beide Pedale. Wenn du dann noch die längeren Pins (is wirklich besser) dazu nimmst, sind wir schon wieder bei Schappi's vorgehaltener Pistole... 

Hab mir übrigens ne 0,00  Alternative zur Erleichterung der Sitzhöhenverstellung ausgedacht und schon ausprobiert. Werde nachher mal n Foto reinstellen...


----------



## fox hunter (16. Mai 2007)

@ thto
wie sind die spank chocolate? die gefallen mir optisch sehr gut. nur passen die irgendwie gar nicht zu meinem roten torque. 
weiß jemand ob das torque die ergon griffe drauf hat. oder sehen die nur auf der homepage nur so aus?

von den 5050 hab ich bis jetzt auch geteilte meinungen gehört. im ddd forum gibts da ganz schön material zu. ich hab mir die shimano DX gegönnt. rein potisch sind die extrem fett, vorallem mit den langen pinns.

von der SOS hab ich auch überwiegend schlechtes gehört, zumindest von der gesteckten version. soll an sich viel zu weich sein die felge und schnell schläge bekommen.
deswegen liegt bei mir auch schon die mavic ex729 mit nope naben. macht was her der lrs und die naben sollen laut der Freeride ziemlich gut sein.

das sind so meine änderungen fürs erste. jetzt brauch ich nur noch mein bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (16. Mai 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> @ thto
> wie sind die spank chocolate? die gefallen mir optisch sehr gut. nur passen die irgendwie gar nicht zu meinem roten torque.
> weiß jemand ob das torque die ergon griffe drauf hat. oder sehen die nur auf der homepage nur so aus?QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## fox hunter (16. Mai 2007)

@fitze

na gut wenn die ergon enduro drauf sind muß ich ja gar nicht weiter überlegen. die sind ja nur geil.


----------



## exto (16. Mai 2007)

So, hier mal die *0,00*-Alternative zur Erleichterung der Sitzhöhenverstellung:





Material:

Eine alte Befestigung für Rücklicht o.ä. (Liegt eigentlich überall im Keller rum, oder?)
Ein Stück ausgedienter Schaltzug
Zwei Lüsterklemmen-Inlays

Die obere Klemme dient als Anschlag nach unten, der Schaltzug als Anschlag nach oben. In 10 Min montiert.
Wenn's einem gefällt, kann man als obere Befestigung immer noch ne akkurate Sattelrohrschelle nachrüsten.


----------



## Wuudi (16. Mai 2007)

Nun ja ist nicht gerade dasselbe  
Einziger Vorteil der Lösung ist die Begrenzung nach oben. Wer mal ne Maverick in live gesehen hat, dem genügt deine Variante wohl kaum . Auch Holger Meyer hatte eine am Ransom, war schon lustig...


----------



## fox hunter (16. Mai 2007)

und wie funktioniert das jetzt? bin noch nicht ganz wach glaub ich. check ich nicht.


----------



## Luis72 (16. Mai 2007)

... das ist nur um auf den  mm genau die Sitzhöhe (nach dem Versenken) wiederzufinden... 
*kreativ* 

Luis


----------



## fox hunter (16. Mai 2007)

ahhhh ich verstehe.  gute idee.


----------



## exto (16. Mai 2007)

@Wuudi: Stimmt natürlich auffallend   Aber ich werd jetzt mal Schappi's Idee beherzigen und für jedes Verstellen 2,- in 'ne Spardose tun. So lange helfe ich mir jetzt so...  Die Maverick ist fest gebucht!

@Louis72: Um's mal mit Paul Panzer zu sagen: Röööchtöööch !!!


----------



## thto (16. Mai 2007)

fitze;3704361Die Spank sind recht dünn und somit wenig "gepolstert". Das Gummi ist sehr weich und griffig. Dementsprechend hat es sich bei mir an einigen Stellen aber nach kurzer Zeit auch schon "glattgegriffen".


Gruß
Tobi[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> ja empfinde ich auch so !


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Mai 2007)

fox hunter schrieb:


> SOS ... weich sein ... schnell schläge ........ mavic ex729


Du vergleichst hier einen BMW X3 mit einem Hummer...


@exto: gute Idee, ich hab aber noch eine viel einfachere Lösung: einfach mit einer Feile eine feine Markierung an der richtigen Stelle der Sattelstütze reinfeilen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (16. Mai 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Nun ja ist nicht gerade dasselbe
> Einziger Vorteil der Lösung ist die Begrenzung nach oben. Wer mal ne Maverick in live gesehen hat, dem genügt deine Variante wohl kaum . Auch Holger Meyer hatte eine am Ransom, war schon lustig...



Wuudi,
du hast schon recht (obwohl ich die Idee richtig gut finde , da man sofort wieder die richtige Höhe hat) is bei uns  nicht so wie bei Euch 1000hm am Stück hochkurben um dann abzufahren. Bei uns im Weserbergland sind das immer nur 100hm bis max 200hm am Stück, die dafür aber dann richtig tricky sein sollen.
Entsprechend oft ist man am verstellen und wieder hochkurben und an einem guten Sonntag machen wir dann auch 1000hm in 4-5 auffahrten. Da kommt dann schon einiges an Verstellerei zusammen.

Nur wenn ich jetzt "waaas eine Sattelstütze für 200!!!" O- Ton meiner Frau ,
eine Maverick kaufe rutscht mein Punktekonto bei meiner Frau noch mehr in die Miesen.
ich glaube Exto geht es da ähnlich (gel exto oder hast du deiner Ex gesagt auf welche Trails du Niggels beim letzten Mal mitgenommen hast?)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (16. Mai 2007)

Weißt du, was das einzig gute an dem Wort "Ex-" ist...?


----------



## exto (16. Mai 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> @exto: gute Idee, ich hab aber noch eine viel einfachere Lösung: einfach mit einer Feile eine feine Markierung an der richtigen Stelle der Sattelstütze reinfeilen...



Nachdem sich die Scalierung an der Stütze verabschiedet hatte, war das die erste Maßname. 

So ist es noch einfacher: Spanner auf, am Sattel zupfen, Spanner zu, feddich...

Funzt halt nicht während der Fahrt, weil man beide Hände braucht...


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Mai 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Funzt halt nicht während der Fahrt, weil man beide Hände braucht...


Ich bring's schon während der Fahrt auch zusammen, das ist aber etwas anstrengend, weswegen ich üblicherweise schon stehen bleibe.


----------



## schappi (16. Mai 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Weißt du, was das einzig gute an dem Wort "Ex-" ist...?



Nee, sach an!


----------



## schappi (16. Mai 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich bring's schon während der Fahrt auch zusammen, das ist aber etwas anstrengend, weswegen ich üblicherweise schon stehen bleibe.



Flo, 
wir sind halt schon ein bischen älter und nicht mehr so gelenkig wie du.

Ich warte noch drauf das die Maverick billiger wird, denn genial ist die schon (und der "haben wollen" Reflex ist schon recht ausgeprägt).
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (16. Mai 2007)

Das Punktekonto wird gelöscht. Mit allen "Miesen", die sich darauf angesammelt haben.

Oder noch ne andere Sichtweise: Der Finanzminister wird aus dem Kabinett entlassen.


----------



## schappi (16. Mai 2007)

Ich liebe ja meine Frau und sie ist ja auch ganz vernünftig 
ausser in Situationen wenn sie sagt das ich nicht immer Sonntags mit Typen wie Dir (und Homer und Slaine und Hoerman) rumhängen soll und das ich "für son Scheiß eigentlich schon zu alt bin" das war nachdem ich mit dem Loch im Helm und der blutigen Nase nach Hause gekommen bin.
Schappi


----------



## exto (16. Mai 2007)

Wenn du "altersangepasst" auf'm Soffa rumliegen würdest, würde ihr das sicher noch weniger gefallen  

So, jetzt aber mal Schluss mit OT...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox hunter (16. Mai 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Du vergleichst hier einen BMW X3 mit einem Hummer...
> 
> 
> @exto: gute Idee, ich hab aber noch eine viel einfachere Lösung: einfach mit einer Feile eine feine Markierung an der richtigen Stelle der Sattelstütze reinfeilen...



sollte ja gar kein vergleich sein. hab mir nur direkt die mavic gaholt damit ich was vernünftiges hab.
aber dein vergleich ist schön beschrieben. x3 gegen hummer


----------



## Wuudi (19. Mai 2007)

Sodele, Kettenführung, 36er Blatt und Bashguard ist montiert:












Problem hab ich nur noch mit dem leichtesten Gang - wie im Kettenführung für Torque-Thread beschrieben...


----------



## exto (19. Mai 2007)

Na ja, wenn die Kette wenigstens geschmeidig auf die Führung wandert...  Nee, im Ernst, macht bestimmt hässliche Geräusche.

Der Bashguard sieht schon nach genug "Fleisch" aus. Sind da nicht die Kettenblattschrauben von der Länge her nah am Limit?


----------



## Wuudi (19. Mai 2007)

Da waren eigene Schrauben dabei


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Mai 2007)

Bashguard kommt bei mir auch noch -ansonsten: VRO ist dran mit Vector, Billigschraubgriffe und meine alte FSA-SL220 Stütze mit Fizik Nisene. Reifen meistens Conti Diesel/Petrol 2.5 oder auch mal Fatalbert.






Ist eine 454 Air U-Turn drin statt der Fox (geilo!), und bei eb.. gabs ne Tune MK günstig..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ausserdem habe ich die Avid gegen eine 07 Louise mit Goodridge getauscht (*stöhn* Qualen bis das Ding mal einen Druckpunkt entwickelt, aber ich mag nunmal Mineralöl). Und ich habe eine Hope XC mit Revos eingespeciht - ob das wohl hält...Kurbeln sind jetzt XT und Kassette eine 990, Kette auch.


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. Mai 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> aber ich mag nunmal Mineralöl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (24. Mai 2007)

Naja das Auto hat auch LHM ( das grüne, wie das alte Magurablood) ;.) 
Ich war mit den Maguras bisher sehr zufrieden und habe sie auch an allen anderen Rädern, daher kommen die Juicys weg.


----------



## braintrust (7. Juni 2007)

hi,
ich wollte mir so einen rock/bashring kaufen allerdings ohne dass ich ein kettenblatt abbauen muss...bei google find ich aber leider gar nix passendes?
könnt ihr mir helfen?!


----------



## tschobi (7. Juni 2007)

http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...4dd1a89e58a8&method=m_catpd&nodeID=&groupID=3
gibt aber noch mehr musst mal weiter durchstöbern. 
Oder halt den für 2 Kettenblätter einfach ans 3. montieren. Hat gerade einer aus der Gallerie gemacht. Musst mal die letzten 2 seiten durchlesen.


----------



## braintrust (7. Juni 2007)

alles klaro! danke


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Juni 2007)

So, endlich erwachsene Bremsscheiben...  
Angesichts der geringen Kosten hätte ich das schon lääängst machen sollen...






Vorne eine neue 200er, die 180er wanderte von vorne nach hinten. Zum ausführlichen Testfahren war leider noch keine Zeit, da gerade ein mords Gewitter begonnen hat...

Bremskraft ist schon merklich mehr -- ich werde die Bremshebel wohl noch weiter zur Lenkermitte schieben und künftig nur mehr einfingrig bremsen. (bislang zu etwa 50% einfingrig)
Interessanterweise kommt's mir vor, als wäre vorne die Dosierbarkeit jetzt deutlich besser...
(bei Endos relevant)


----------



## Bechy (20. Juni 2007)

Neuer Sattel. Der ist super.
FÃ¼r 61â¬ bei ebay.

(canyon xc3 ... 2005)


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Juni 2007)

Ja, mir taugt der SLR auch recht -- optisch sowieso, auch vom Sitzen her finde ich ihn gut.
Die Stütze sieht interessant aus -- was ist das für eine?


----------



## bietwahn (21. Juni 2007)

Traildancer schrieb:


> Nix gegen die Preussen - ich finde, jeder sollte einen haben!



Und einen Ossi als Bettvorleger !  :kotz:


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Juni 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> So, endlich erwachsene Bremsscheiben.
> 
> Vorne eine neue 200er...



Ich sehe du hast auch Louise, was sind das denn für Scheiben? Shimano? Oder Nachbau? Avid passen ja leider nicht.


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Juni 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich sehe du hast auch Louise, was sind das denn für Scheiben? Shimano? Oder Nachbau? Avid passen ja leider nicht.


TY-203


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bechy (24. Juni 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ja, mir taugt der SLR auch recht -- optisch sowieso, auch vom Sitzen her finde ich ihn gut.
> Die Stütze sieht interessant aus -- was ist das für eine?



Die Stütze die original dran war (Iridium) war mir zu weit nach hinten "gewölbt", also habe ich sie die diese ersetzt.
Dies war eine ganz günstiger, für 25 oder so.
Sie nennt sich... Pazzaz Pz SP-993.

Ich bin mit ihr zufrieden. Nicht die leichteste, aber für den Preis ok.

MfG,
Tony


----------



## pfohlenrolle (27. Juni 2007)

An meinem ESX ist mittlerweile der Fat Albert hinten fällig. Habe immer darauf geachtet wenig Vollbremsungen zu machen, aber so langsam muss er getauscht werden.
Meine Überlegung war nun, einen Big Betty vorne drauf zu ziehen und den vorderen Albert (mit ausreichend Profil) nach hinten zu wechseln, nachdem ich schon mehrmals gelesen habe, das die Kombi gut funzt.

Jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob jemand, der diese Kombi fährt, mal was zu den Eigenschaften vom Betty (Grip, Rollwiderstand etc) im Vergleich zum Albert sagen kann und ob ich diese "*Gooey Gluey"-Mischung oder den Triple Compound* nehmen sollte (v.a. im Bezug auf Grip und Abnutzung). Ein bissl sollte er schon halten, denn um jede Saison nen neuen drauf zu ziehen fehlt mir die Kohle.

Thx um Voraus...Chris


----------



## thto (27. Juni 2007)

nach meinen erfahrungen würde ich vorne nicht die weiche mischung nehmen, da ich selten so viele platten hatte wie mit diesem reifen...


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Juni 2007)

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die Pannenanfälligkeit von der Härte der Gummimischung relevant beeinflusst wird.

Ich hab die ORC-Variante montiert. Kaufgrund war geringerer Rollwiderstand und längere Haltbarkeit.
Mittlerweile denke ich gelegentlich über die GG-Variante nach, seitdem mir auf einer besonders steilen Treppe mal der Vorderreifen Stress gemacht hat weil er zu rutschen begonnen hat...
Aber die werde ich erst nochmal mit dem ORC testfahren -- vielleicht lag's ja auch am Staub oder an möglicher Restfeuchte aufm Reifen...

Da du bisher den FA hattest würde ich dir erst mal zur ORC-Variante raten. Irgendwann gibst du die dann ja eh mal nach hinten und dann kannst du immer noch überlegen, ob du die GG-Variante nimmst. Eine Steigerung zum FA hast du ja eh sowieso.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (27. Juni 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die Pannenanfälligkeit von der Härte der Gummimischung relevant beeinflusst wird.



Ich kann mir schon vorstellen das zB Dornen leichter durch nen weichen Gummi stechen.

Naja egal, v.a. das Argument mit dem Rollwiderstand überzeugt mich, werde wohl den ORC nehmen. Bei H&S in Bonn sollte ich den für 30  bekommen, je nachdem wieviel los ist (denn davon hängt die Laune der Verkäufer dort ab)


----------



## thto (27. Juni 2007)

@flo
nach einigen touren habe ich dann immer 2 ersatzschläuche mitgenommen, dornen ? ja, sie kommen stechen gerne durch und zwingen zu einer gerne willkop
ich persönlich würde wenn ich wieder vor der wahl stehe wieder zu den albert brothers greifen.....


----------



## pfohlenrolle (27. Juni 2007)

Hmm ich wollte eigentlich den BB ausprobieren, weil der angeblich wesentlich mehr Grip bietet und der erhöhte Rollwiderstand gering ist bzw. kaum auffällt.

Bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## thto (27. Juni 2007)

servus,
meine persönliche empfindung, merklich höherer rollwiderstand aber auch mehr grip.... für mich reichen unter normalen umständen auch die alberts...

würde ich in ko wohnen würde ich sie dir gerne zum testen leihen


----------



## rumblefish (28. Juni 2007)

Tach Leutez,

ich habe die BB/FA Kombination jetzt ausgiebig in Kärnten testen können und bin völlig begeistert davon. Ich habe genau wie von pfohlenrolle geplant, meinen vorderen FA nach hinten gezogen und einen neuen BB vorn aufgezogen. Glaub EUR 30 hat mich das bei H&S gekostet (Achtung EUR 50 Mindestbestellwert  ). 

Der Grip der BB auf verblockten Trails mit wenig Luft, ca. 0,8 Bar, ist echt sensationell und ich möchte den nicht mehr tauschen. Und für eine schnelle Runde mit den Jungs auf Asphalt habe ich 3 Bar reingehauen. Einen größeren Rollwiederstand als der FA hat der subjektiv gesehen dann auch nicht gehabt (musst halt entsprechend aufpumpen). Ach ja, hab den BB in der ORC-Variante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfohlenrolle (28. Juni 2007)

Super, Danke für die Infos. Werde gleich zu H&S Radeln und mir nen BB in ORC kaufen + ne HG 93. Die Jungs dort machen immer super Preise.

@Rumble: 22.7 ist notiert, sollte klar gehen.
@thto: dann schon was vor?


----------



## rumblefish (28. Juni 2007)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> @Rumble: 22.7 ist notiert, sollte klar gehen.
> @thto: dann schon was vor?



Alles klar, schlage vor am 22.07. um 10.00h in Oberursel an der Hohemark (Wegbeschreibung gerne per e-mail falls gewünscht). Habe die Route schon im Kopf und kann je nach Wunsch variiert werden. Denke so an die 30-40km mit 650- max. 1000 HM. 

Natürlich kann jeder der sonst noch Lust hat mitkommen. Wird eine gemütliche Taunustour mit allen Trails die uns in die Quere kommen (und das sind einige  )


----------



## thto (28. Juni 2007)

hi,
hui das hört sich verlockend an , ziehe am 21.07.07 mir meiner freundin zusammen nach wi, von daher kann ich heute schlecht ja sagen, wäre aber supergerne bei der taunustrailtour dabei, d.h. unter vorbehalt "ja" = MOTIVATION auf jeden Fall vorhanden ... ist notiert !
viele grüße 
thorsten


----------



## pfohlenrolle (28. Juni 2007)

rumblefish schrieb:


> Denke so an die 30-40km mit 650- max. 1000 HM.



Alles klar, hört sich gut an. Kannst du bitte ne genaue Adresse via PN schicken, die wird dann ins Navi gehackt  

1000hm sollten wir schon packen, letztes Jahr in Koblenz warens 1400 und letzt mit Thorsten auch 1200, von daher


----------



## thto (28. Juni 2007)

egal wieviel HM, hauptsache spass + singletrails  hoffe ich packs dass ich mitkommen kann


----------



## banker-steve (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

bin ein Kumpel von thto und möchte mit einen, eventuell noch zwei weiteren Kumpels mitkommen. Steht der Termin 22.07.07 10:00 Uhr an dem Parkplatz  Hohemark noch???
Wir freuen uns auf schöne Trails und viel Spaß!!
Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter auch noch mit!!!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nesthor (20. Juli 2007)

habe vor an meinem ESX 8.0 (aus der aktuellen Modelreihe) die Pike gegen eine FOX Talas 36 RC2(2008) auszutauschen.Kann mir einer sagen was ich beachten muss und ob ich ggf. irgendwelche Adapter bzw. zusätzliche Parts brauch oder austauschen muss.

beste grüße


----------



## Deleted 39826 (20. Juli 2007)

Nesthor schrieb:


> habe vor an meinem ESX 8.0 (aus der aktuellen Modelreihe) die Pike gegen eine FOX Talas 36 RC2(2008) auszutauschen.Kann mir einer sagen was ich beachten muss und ob ich ggf. irgendwelche Adapter bzw. zusätzliche Parts brauch oder austauschen muss.
> 
> beste grüße



warum das? mehr spass wirste sicher nicht haben.


----------



## rumblefish (21. Juli 2007)

banker-steve schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin ein Kumpel von thto und möchte mit einen, eventuell noch zwei weiteren Kumpels mitkommen. Steht der Termin 22.07.07 10:00 Uhr an dem Parkplatz  Hohemark noch???
> Wir freuen uns auf schöne Trails und viel Spaß!!
> ...



Logisch steht der Termin noch und freuen uns über jeden der mitkommt  . Schau einfach nach 'nem aktuellen Passat in schwarz, mit schwarzer Dachbox drauf (und einem schwarzen ES 7 ) Keine Ahnung wer jetzt noch alles mit am Start ist weil ich eben erst zurück aus dem Urlaub bin. Weiss nur ganz sicher von Pfohlenrolle das er dabei ist. 

bis morsche


----------



## exto (22. Juli 2007)

Nesthor schrieb:


> habe vor an meinem ESX 8.0 (aus der aktuellen Modelreihe) die Pike gegen eine FOX Talas 36 RC2(2008) auszutauschen.Kann mir einer sagen was ich beachten muss und ob ich ggf. irgendwelche Adapter bzw. zusätzliche Parts brauch oder austauschen muss.
> 
> beste grüße



Da die Bremsaufnahme gleich ist und sich auch sonst, von der Bauart her, nichts unterscheidet, sollte ein Tausch keine weiteren Umbauteile erfordern.

BTW: Ob du mit ner 36er Fox mehr Spass hast, oder nicht, entscheidest du am besten selbst... (und berichtest hier im Idealfall darüber  )


----------



## rosettenlecker (22. Juli 2007)

Ich hab an meinem 06er ESX-7 den Sattel gegen einen Terry "Fly XR" eingetauscht. Der Alte verursachte unschöne Schmerzen. Dann hab ich den Lenker mit einem Syntace Lowrider-Carbon ersetzt. Vor zwei Wochen dann die Schalthebel gegen SRAM-XO Trigger (die fand ich schon immer geil!). Als "Sahnehäubchen" gabs noch einen Carbon-Gabelschaft-abdeck-Deckel (BBB), einen Specialized "Rib-Cache-Carbon" und andere Griffe aus Kork (no-Name / 7,50). Zur Zeit überlege ich immer mal wieder, den Vorbau (Syntace "Superforce" gegen einen VRO zu tauschen. Hatte schonmal einen, hab den aber in einem Anfall von Geistesabwesenheit bei "ewattääyy" zusammen mit meinem alten Bike verschleudert.

Kann nicht jemand einen "Superforce" brauchen und hat zufällig noch einen VRO zu Hause liegen?? 

Gruß, Münti


----------



## Fabchan (26. Juli 2007)

Hab ein *Nerve ES 5*. 

Sattel:Als erstes musste der Sattel gehen, hab ihn gegen ein Carbon-Modell von Selle Italia getauscht, welches ich günstig bekommen habe. tat erst an den Eiern weh, wurde verstellt, tat am Hintern weh -> habe ihn letztendlich gegen einen *SelleRoyal Gelsattel* getauscht. Sieht blöd aus und ist grottenschwer, aber selbst nach 80 km am Stück tat nichts weh. Vielleicht finde ich eines Tages noch eine bessere Alternative...

Griffe: Getauscht gegen Ergon GR2. Super bequem, supertolle Barends, aber: schwammiges Gefühl bergab. Hab mich dann für *Ergon GE1* (den Enduro-Griff) entschieden. Unschlagbarer Grip, tolle Optik und auf die Barends kann ich zu Not auch verzichten.

Bremsen: Juicy 5 (203/180) hat nur rumgezickt! Ist auf Empfehlung von einem Arbeitskollegen vor kurzem gegen eine *Magura Louise Carbon* (180/160) getauscht worden. Die bremst trotz der kleineren Scheiben wesentlich besser und lässt sich besser dosieren.

Pedale: *Point Racing Alien II* -> Absolut rutschfest, will darauf auch ehrlich gesagt nicht abrutschen!!!

Nächste Ziele:

- Schaltzüge: Hülle (Shimano SP 41) wird bereits rissig, denke an Nokon (brauche leider für das ganze Rad etwa 2 Meter)
- Andere Kurbel mit außenliegenden Lagern. Denke an Truvativ oder FSA
- Vielleicht eines Tages das Rad Shimano-frei zu kriegen und als Schaltung SRAM X.9 dranzubauen.
- Leider sind die Naben auch von Shimano und so bräuchte ich auch noch neue Laufräder ... und jede Menge Kohle.


----------



## braintrust (27. Juli 2007)

huhu ich hab auch mal wieder bissel "gebaut"
*rote schrauben für bremsgriffe
rote a-head-schraube
rote flaschenhalterschrauben
rote x.9 triggerschrauben* (passen leider net mit matchmakern - bekomme andere länge nachgeliefert)

ich weiss klingt verrückt  aber ich würd mir gerne nen slick-lrs für mein esx7 holen...für die stadt bzw so ausdauerrunde . könnt ihr mir da mal ne felge oder sowas in die richtung empfehlen? reifenbreite so um die 1,8" vllt? gibs sowas schon fertig oder muss man sich das zusammenstellen?


_nächste ziele:_

*203er scheibe hinten
Sram Kassette PG 990 *


----------



## Didi123 (27. Juli 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> _nächste ziele:_
> 
> *203er scheibe hinten*


Wozu, das blockiert doch dann nur noch, oder wiegst Du mehr als 100 kg...?


braintrust schrieb:


> *Sram Kassette PG 990 *


Sorry, aber was soll das bringen? 
(Nicht falsch verstehen - mach' wenn Du willst, mich würde nur interessieren warum das jemand für teures Geld haben will - zum Leichtbau wird das ESX damit auch nicht...)
Ist die alte Kassette wenigstens schon hinüber?


----------



## braintrust (27. Juli 2007)

na das zeug kommt doch erst wenns alte verschlissen ist...soviel is klar 
haben will ick sie dann weil ich sie geil finde...grad mit dem rot


----------



## Fabchan (27. Juli 2007)

@braintrust: Wenn du richtig geile Slicks mit haben willst, empfehle ich dir Schwalbe SuperMoto. Die haben zwar 2.35er Breite, sehen aber cool aus und haben gute Fahreigenschaften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (27. Juli 2007)

hm dann bräuchte ich auch keine anderen/schmaleren felgen...sehr geilo, danke


----------



## Didi123 (27. Juli 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> na das zeug kommt doch erst wenns alte verschlissen ist...soviel is klar
> haben will ick sie dann weil ich sie geil finde...grad mit dem rot



Ahso, das macht Sinn.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (27. Juli 2007)

rosettenlecker schrieb:


> überlege ich immer mal wieder, den Vorbau (Syntace "Superforce" gegen einen VRO zu tauschen. Hatte schonmal einen, hab den aber in einem Anfall von Geistesabwesenheit bei "ewattääyy" zusammen mit meinem alten Bike verschleudert.
> 
> Kann nicht jemand einen "Superforce" brauchen und hat zufällig noch einen VRO zu Hause liegen??
> 
> Gruß, Münti



Welche größe des Superforce und mit oder ohne dem ehemaligen 2014 Lenker?


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Juli 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Ist die alte Kassette wenigstens schon hinüber?


Wer die Kette erst tauscht, wenn die Kassette verschlissen ist, hat einen grundlegenden Fehler gemacht...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (27. Juli 2007)

Fabchan schrieb:


> Hab ein *Nerve ES 5*.
> 
> Sattel:Als erstes musste der Sattel gehen, hab ihn gegen ein Carbon-Modell von Selle Italia getauscht, welches ich günstig bekommen habe. tat erst an den Eiern weh, wurde verstellt, tat am Hintern weh -> habe ihn letztendlich gegen einen *SelleRoyal Gelsattel* getauscht. Sieht blöd aus und ist grottenschwer, aber selbst nach 80 km am Stück tat nichts weh. Vielleicht finde ich eines Tages noch eine bessere Alternative...
> 
> ...




dann hättest dir das ganze sparen können und statt ES 5, es 6 oder 7 kaufen können. diesen upgradeunsinn versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Juli 2007)

So, aus aktuellem Verschleiß-Anlass bin ich am überlegen welche Kurbel für mein xc in Frage kommt (Kettenblätter nachkaufen lohnt nicht). Ich schaue natürlich auch auf den Preis, will dennoch was gutes. Und weil ich auch gern mal was neues ausprobiere und es sie grad im Angebot gibt denke ich momentan vorallem über die Truvativ Stylo nach. Nur weiß ich nicht so recht ob die schwarze Kurbel mind. ebenso gut mit dem Rest harmoniert wie die silberne. Dazu habe ich einfach mal auf die schnelle ein Bild zurechtgefuscht und jetzt würde ich gern eure Meinung dazu hören


----------



## Fabchan (29. Juli 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> dann hättest dir das ganze sparen können und statt ES 5, es 6 oder 7 kaufen können. diesen upgradeunsinn versteh ich nicht.



Ergibt so gesehen auch nicht wirklich Sinn, da gebe ich dir Recht! Allerdings war das mein erstes MTB, das mehr als 500  gekostet hat und als ich es im Dezember 2005 bestellt habe, da hatte ich weder mehr Geld zur Verfügung, noch hatte ich die entsprechende Ahnung von den Unterschieden. Ein Freund, mit dem ich damals oft gefahren bin, meinte, dass das Bike was taugt und dann habe ich es halt bestellt. Nach und nach fliegen halt die Teile raus, die mir nicht (mehr) gefallen. Und mal im Ernst: Ein fertiges Bike als solches ist doch langweilig, Cutom Made ist doch eh viel schöner oder?


----------



## braintrust (29. Juli 2007)

seh ich genuaso...c-made rockt 

kurbel passt find ich


----------



## Pumabert (31. Juli 2007)

Nach 1500km mit der Deore Kassette sieht der Freilaufkörper der Ringlé Nabe so aus:





Eigentlich ist es ja, wenn man die Kerben im Freilaufkörper sieht schon fast zu spät, aber besser spät als nie.

Jetzt ist die da verbaut:





schaltet sich meiner Meinung nach auch etwas geschmeidiger und ist ganze 170! g leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (31. Juli 2007)

Habe von Anfang an die XT draufgemacht. Habe keine solche Kerben.
Die PG990 ist mir erst zu spät in den sinn gekommen.  Dafür habe ich für die XT den neuwert der Deore abgezogen bekommen 
Sieht auch cool aus mit dem roten Spider. Tip: SRAM PC991 Kette - schaltet mit X.9 + XT Kassette wie ne eins! Mit der PG990 wird es als nächstes erprobt.


----------



## braintrust (31. Juli 2007)

coole sau


----------



## Deleted 39826 (31. Juli 2007)

iss ja noch normal mit der nabe. frag mal unchained. seine alte nabe hatte am rad gar keine stifte mehr.. ist sehr dünnes alu. ob da ne SRAM kassette hilft, bezweifle ich. du hattest doch auch ne XT mit spider drauf, oder?


----------



## Pumabert (31. Juli 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> iss ja noch normal mit der nabe. frag mal unchained. seine alte nabe hatte am rad gar keine stifte mehr.. ist sehr dünnes alu. ob da ne SRAM kassette hilft, bezweifle ich. du hattest doch auch ne XT mit spider drauf, oder?



Wenn du meinen Post gelesen hättest...

nein, da war eine Deore drauf ohne Spider und ja, eine SRAM mit Spider hilft mit Sicherheit! Eigentlich finde ich, dass auf einen Alufreilaufkörper schon ab Werk keine Deore Kassette dran gehört, aber man muss halt sparen, wo der Kunde es nicht gleich sieht


----------



## braintrust (31. Juli 2007)

passen QM20 naben auch an die pike? und was bekomm ich so für den stani.esx7.0 LRS? bei actionsports gibs grad hope pro2 rot+sun sos und schwarze speichen und rote nippel...aber lohnt sich nur wenn ich den alten lrs verkaufen würde....


----------



## FloImSchnee (31. Juli 2007)

Hä, was soll denn der Tausch bringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (1. August 2007)

jaja ich weiss...nutzwert ist eher gering. bringen tuts eigtl nur style


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. August 2007)

Naja, wenn's um Style geht, dann brauchst aber irgendwas anderes...
FR2350 oder EX1750 oder so...
...ist halt absurd teuer...

Weiße Singletrack wären vielleicht auch nett...

(aber im Ernst: einen neuen LRS würde ich nur kaufen, wenn ich (a) einen zweiten brauchte für Slicks o.ä. oder (b) der originale defekt wäre oder ich (c) ein Leichtbaufreak wäre...)


----------



## braintrust (1. August 2007)

na hatte ja erst Ã¼berlegt den alten dann mit den super moto slicks in 2,3" zunehmen, aber irgendwie is das doch auch mist...wÃ¤re wohl echt nur wegen der farbgebung interssiert.sonst bin ja total zufrieden momentan 

naja das ding kostet 299â¬ , wenn ich den alten fÃ¼r 150-200â¬ abgeben kÃ¶nnte, dann wÃ¤re es eben ne Ã¼berlegung wert gewesen...die hope naben sind ja schon so teuer....allerdings kann ich mir spÃ¤ter ja dann auch nen eigenen mit dt5.1 zusammenstellen, wie ich es eh vorhatte 

farbe: hmm weiÃe felgen im dunkel-grÃ¼nen/oliven bike? klingt ja noch verrÃ¼ckter als rote naben,rote nippel und rest schwarz


----------



## exto (1. August 2007)

Weiß und oliv ist gar nicht so außergewöhnlich.

Das Farbkonzept haben bei der Bundeswehr die Wasserkanister...


----------



## Didi123 (1. August 2007)

Pumabert schrieb:


> Nach 1500km mit der Deore Kassette sieht der Freilaufkörper der Ringlé Nabe so aus:
> 
> Ringlé Freilauf[IMG]
> 
> ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. August 2007)

So wie dir ist es mir zwar nicht passiert, aber bei mir hat sich eines der Lager vom Freilauf in seine Einzelteile zerlegt, das hat sich dann beim nicht-treten auch etwas komisch angehört. Aber heute (nach 7 Wochen) sollte der Kram wieder bei mir eintrudeln


----------



## Pumabert (1. August 2007)

Woran erkennst du, dass ich den überarbeiteten Freilauf habe?!?


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. August 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> farbe: hmm weiße felgen im dunkel-grünen/oliven bike? klingt ja noch verrückter als rote naben,rote nippel und rest schwarz


Ah, ich hatte das anthrazitfarbene vor mir...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (1. August 2007)

Pumabert schrieb:


> Wenn du meinen Post gelesen hättest...
> 
> nein, da war eine Deore drauf ohne Spider und ja, eine SRAM mit Spider hilft mit Sicherheit! Eigentlich finde ich, dass auf einen Alufreilaufkörper schon ab Werk keine Deore Kassette dran gehört, aber man muss halt sparen, wo der Kunde es nicht gleich sieht



ne, das ist ni cht gut von canyon gewesen. stand vermehrt dass an diese weiche teil nur alu dran sollte.


----------



## Didi123 (2. August 2007)

Pumabert schrieb:


> Woran erkennst du, dass ich den überarbeiteten Freilauf habe?!?



Die Nicht-überarbeiteten hatten nur eine O-Ring-Dichtung (die aber anscheinend nicht gedichtet hat ), gab' hier irgendwo einen Thread dazu...

Edit: Hier, Posting #8, #10 und #18!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabchan (3. August 2007)

Nach einem Jahr haben die Shimano SP 41 Hüllen erste Risse gezeigt, wurden soeben gegen Nokons getauscht (inklusive Poploc).


----------



## braintrust (3. August 2007)

ahoi, sagtmal ist mein schaultauge irgendwie verbogen oder ist das noch in der norm? ist mir grad so beim schaltungeinstellen aufgefallen...sieht fast so aus als ob die kette aufn kleinsten ritze an den rahmen kommen würde..






hab da noch nen problem
aus meiner kurbel kommt nen quietschen(bei 3/4 einer drehung) und nen geräusch als würde sand zerrieben werden(was es wohl auch sein wird) gibs da irgendne lösung oder hilft nur kurbelabbauen? was bräuchte ich da fürn werkzeug? syntace torque-tool 1-40 hab ich da..


----------



## Hirnie (3. August 2007)

Verbogen.
Für'n Zehner bekommste aber ein neues bei Canyon.


----------



## Fabchan (3. August 2007)

Das bisschen ist noch nciht im kritischen Bereich, kriegste normalerweise mit ner Rohrzange wieder gerade gebogen. Wichig ist nur, dass du in alle Gewinde schrauben rein machst, wenn du es biegst, sont machst du dir diese nämlich kaputt. Vielleicht haste ja irgendwo ein altes Schaltwerk liegen, dass du solange reinschrauben kannst. Und wichtig: Einmal biegen ist erfahrungsgemäß okay, aber mehrmals hin- und herbiegen macht das Alu nicht mit und bricht.


----------



## braintrust (4. August 2007)

man ****...das teil muss aus warmer butter sein...kann nur beim radwechsel passiert sein als ich schlauch wechseln musste...hab die schaltung aber nochmal justiert bekommen...
danke schonmal, werd dann wohl gleich nen paar auf vorrat kaufen


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. August 2007)

Solange die Schaltung eh funktioniert, würde ich da nichts herumtauschen...


----------



## braintrust (5. August 2007)

oke aber ist jetzt nicht die gefahr größer, dass das teil mal abreißt bzw durchbricht/biegt?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. August 2007)

wenn dus zurückbiegst wird die Gefahr noch deutlich größer...solangs funktioniert und der Schaltwerkkäftig dadurch nicht zu nah an die Speichen kommt lass es so wies ist.


----------



## exto (5. August 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> oke aber ist jetzt nicht die gefahr größer, dass das teil mal abreißt bzw durchbricht/biegt?



größer als eh schon geht fast nicht. Ich hab seit September jetzt das dritte im ESX. Da hilft nur, auf Vorat zu bestellen (gleich mehrere wg. des *happigen* Portos) und eins immer dabei zu haben. Das Schaltauge ist in 3 Minuten getauscht (auch im dunklen, dunklen Wald )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pumabert (5. August 2007)

exto schrieb:


> größer als eh schon geht fast nicht. Ich hab seit September jetzt das dritte im ESX. Da hilft nur, auf Vorat zu bestellen (gleich mehrere wg. des *happigen* Portos) und eins immer dabei zu haben. Das Schaltauge ist in 3 Minuten getauscht (auch im dunklen, dunklen Wald )



Schlimm ist nur, wenn es einem bei der Aktion das Schaltwerk gleich mit himmelt   - hab heute ein wenig länger als geplant schieben dürfen, Kette kürzen und zum Singlespeeder umbauen wollte ich nicht.


----------



## braintrust (5. August 2007)

ok dann lass ich es mal darauf ankommen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. August 2007)

Pumabert schrieb:


> ... Kette kürzen und zum Singlespeeder umbauen wollte ich nicht.



ist bei einem Fully wohl auch nicht allzu ratsam (ohne Kettenspanner)


----------



## cos75 (7. August 2007)

Mal ein Update vom ESX mit Gustav M und DT SSD 210L Dämpfer. Der DT Dämpfer wird nicht mehr verkauft, hab den Pearl wieder drin gehabt und der DT funktioniert echt viel besser. Federweg lässt sich aber auch damit nicht voll ausnutzen (zu progressiv). Aber die Gustl ein Traum von einer Bremse, super dosierbar und endlich keine Probleme mehr mit Fading, ABS-Rubbeln oder schleifende Beläge nach Laufradwechsel (Schwimmsattel).


----------



## Deleted 39826 (7. August 2007)

Sag ich doch. Die Avid ist ne schrott bremse.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. August 2007)

So, mein xc6 hat jetzt ne Stylo Kurbel (-30g), ne 08er xt Kassette (+34g) und dazu natürlich auch ne neue xt Kette (+-0g)
Mal schaun ob man an der Kassette noch was feilen kann  an der alten xt habe ich 12g weggefeilt 




bei Gelegenheit gibts noch n schöneres Pic...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (16. August 2007)

hat jmd schon paar infos über diese ominöse canyon-ahead kappe? würde diese der iridium schon gerne vorziehen 
da wollte dochmal einer anfragen, ist das schon passiert?was sollse kosten etc pp!

edit: hab grad nochmal gesucht und das bild gefunden :


----------



## MTB-Kao (24. August 2007)

So, ich wollte keinen neuen Hread auf machen und dränge mich daher mal mit meinem 2007er Canyon XC4 rein.

Mein Tuning ist gestern Abend vorerst beendet worden und folgendes habe ich "gecustomized"  

LRS DT Swiss 240s/4.2d
Kurbel XT
Pedale XTR
Kassette XT
Lenker KCNC SC Bone
Vorbau KCNC Ti Pro 100mm
Sattelstütze KCNC Ti Pro Lite 400mm
Sattel Selle Italie SLR 135
Griffe Syntace Moto

Jetzt muss ich nur einmal schauen, was die Waage dazu sagt. Auf jeden Fall fühlt es sich einiges leichter an


----------



## tschobi (24. August 2007)

Ein paar Fotos wären nicht schlecht, dann können wir ein bissel mitstaunen!


----------



## MTB-Kao (26. August 2007)

Here we are...


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. August 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Here we are...


Das schaut wirklich, wirklich gut aus!


----------



## Co1n (27. August 2007)

sogar stimmige Zugverlegung


----------



## Roitherkur (28. August 2007)

Ich find den weissen Rahmen ja eh am schönsten!


----------



## MTB-Kao (28. August 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Das schaut wirklich, wirklich gut aus!



Merci  Ist ja auch wirklich, wirklich gut  Und in Weiß sowieso


----------



## MTB-Kao (13. September 2007)

Scheint ja momentan tuningmäßig nicht viel zu passieren  Habe mein XC jetzt endlich mal an die Waage gehangen: 11,98kg inkl. ein bisschen Dreck, Klingel und aller Halterungen (für Tacho, Rücklicht, Akku etc.). Ein bisschen geht noch mit etwas Kleinkram, alles weitere wird zu teuer  Aber fühlt sich schon richtig schön leicht an


----------



## braintrust (13. September 2007)

hat wer erfahrung mit dem bremshebelwechsel bei der juicy7...spiele mit dem gedanken mir die straitline lever zu holen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (13. September 2007)

Die Klingel iss schwul. Mach ne schwarze dran.


----------



## E=MC² (13. September 2007)

Ich kann dich auch nochmal auf deine Torquesünden hinweisen, wenn du unbedingt willst.

@MTB-Kao:
Mich persönlich würde die Klingel nicht sonderlich stören.
Die Jagwires kommen geil!


----------



## aibeekey (13. September 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Die Klingel iss schwul. Mach ne schwarze dran.



ich kenn ne gewisse wurstpelle, die is um einiges schwuler...  

ich find die klingel passt gut zu den oros und der kappe am vorbau... finds besser als ne schwarze...

is echtn schönes rad


----------



## Co1n (13. September 2007)

marx!!!!! nicht zitieren!!! Jetzt musste ich den Schund doch lesen....


----------



## aibeekey (13. September 2007)

ei, die ignore liste... wie konnte ich die nur vergessen...
wird nich wieder vorkommen  

ob ich ihn auch drauf setzen sollte?? aber dann würde irgendwie was fehlen


----------



## Bechy (14. September 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Here we are...



Jop sieht super aus!! Echt spitze!
Mein XC 3 von 2005 wiegt um einiges mehr


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. September 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Die Klingel iss schwul. Mach ne schwarze dran.


Mei, hoit oamoi de Bappn!


----------



## MTB-Kao (15. September 2007)

Bechy schrieb:


> Jop sieht super aus!! Echt spitze!
> Mein XC 3 von 2005 wiegt um einiges mehr



danke  mein cube ams ist auch einiges schwerer. vorallem nachdem ich dort ein paar leichtere parts geklaut habe  aber für den winter ist ein panzer eh besser, da darf sich das xc dann ausruhen


----------



## cos75 (15. September 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Mei, hoit oamoi de Bappn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (15. September 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Mei, hoit oamoi de Bappn!




Nur eine Übersetzung für nicht Ösis/ Bayern:

Das heißt: "Fresse, Alpha!", und ich füge noch mal hinzu: Geh Dein  komisches Bike streicheln


----------



## cos75 (23. September 2007)

Nach langem Überlegen und Zweifeln hab ich mich doch für eine neue Gabel im ESX entschieden. Die auch sehr gute Pike musste einer Lyrik U-Turn weichen. Erstes Fazit nach 2 Tagen Singetrail-Biken in Fiss (Serfaus): Passt gut ins ESX rein, das Bike ist laufruhiger und fühlt sich sicherer in steilen Passagen an. Genauso hab ich es gewollt.  Lenkwinkel beträgt jetzt 67,2 Grad.
Trotz weicherer Feder spricht sie aber noch etwas unsensibel an. Ich hoffe sie braucht noch etwas Einfahrzeit. Die Lowspeed Druckstufe geht nicht zum Einstellen, aber ich wusste ja schon vorher, dass die Einstellung der Druckstufe nicht so toll funktionieren soll und kann damit Leben.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (23. September 2007)

ist de DT dämpfer besser als der fehlerbehaftete pearl?


----------



## Hanussen (23. September 2007)

Schön schön,
gefällt mir echt sehr gut, was du da mit deinem ESX machst! So, oder so ähnlich, soll meines auch irgendwann mal aussehen. Halt uns auf dem Laufenden was die Lyrik anbelangt.


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. September 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> Lyrik U-Turn...


Feeesch! Ähnliches schwebt mir auch schon sehr lange vor und wird wohl im Laufe der nächsten Monate endlich realisiert...


----------



## tom23" (24. September 2007)

ich hab ein Angebot, eine 36er Fox Van von einem Händler gebraucht günstig zu bekommen, ich warte noch auf einen Preis. Wer hat dazu was zu sagen, oder mir zu einem Einbau in mein ES zu/ abzuraten?
Im Moment fahr ich noch die 2006er Talas RLC und die ist mir doch ein wenig unterdimensioniert, wie ich langsam merke.

Ich mein, die hat halt ne andere Einbauhöhe und ich bin mir nicht sicher wegen dem Lenkwinkel...

Danke und schöne Grüße, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (24. September 2007)

tom23: Die Van kann man nicht im Federweg verstellen oder ? Eine Absenkung wäre mir schon wichtig fürs Bergauffahren. 

@Flo: Welche Gabel soll es den werden ? Bionicon ?


----------



## tom23" (24. September 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> tom23: Die Van kann man nicht im Federweg verstellen oder ? Eine Absenkung wäre mir schon wichtig fürs Bergauffahren.
> 
> @Flo: Welche Gabel soll es den werden ? Bionicon ?



Ui, da hast du natürlich Recht, da war ich jetzt ein bischen dämlich, höher bauende Gabel und dann kein Absenkmechanismus geht natürlich gar nicht. Ich werde da noch mal nachfragen. Aber danke für den Input!

Edit: alright, die gibt es nicht mit Talas, abgehakt! Muss ich den gar nicht erst fragen.


----------



## Büscherammler (24. September 2007)

Die VAN lässt sich definitv nicht absenken! Ist aber imho uphill kein Problem!


----------



## tom23" (24. September 2007)

also ich gebrauche Talas im Moment gar nicht, oder ganz selten.
Wenn die 36er per se schon höher baut, dann fürchte ich, bekomm ich ein Problem...


----------



## Augus1328 (24. September 2007)

@cos75: Markus, schöne Sache der Mehrfederweg. Ich drück Dir mal die Daumen, daß Du mehr Glück hast als all die anderen Lyrik Besitzer. Ich kenn inzwischen doch einige (mich eingeschlossen) bei denen nach paar Monaten die Buchsen ausgeschlagen sind, LowSpeed Druckstufe nicht funktioniert, teilweise Gabelkronen knarzen. Ärger über Ärger. Ich hab jetzt das 2008 2-Step wieder drin, mal sehen ob`s diesmal hält u. ob die Buchsen diesmal länger halten. Ich glaub eine MZ55 oder 66 wäre die bessere Wahl gewesen.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder auf einer feinen Trail Tour.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## unchained (24. September 2007)

ich überlege auch shcon die ganze zeit mir eine neue gabel ins es 9.0 zu bauen. die talas ist unterdimensioniert meiner meinung nach. so richtung mz 55 oder lyrik solls gehen. wenn jemand bilder vom neuen rahmen + 160mm gabel habt, immer her damit


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. September 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> @Flo: Welche Gabel soll es den werden ? Bionicon ?


Die Richtung stimmt -- Bionicon/Suntour hat nach wie vor Favoritenstatus, zumindest, wenn die Vorschuss-Lorbeeren Begründung finden. (ich erwarte mir eine kräftigere Absenkung als 160-115mm u. eine gute Funktion)
Andernfalls wird's wohl irgendwas im Bereich von Lyrik/Domain/55/AM1 werden -- je nach Verfügbarkeit und Investitionsfreudigkeit.
Vielleicht bringt ja Manitou im letzten Moment noch etwa Umwerfendes -- InfiniteTravel würde ja zumindest interessante Möglichkeiten bieten.


----------



## exto (25. September 2007)

Hallo ihr potetiellen Gabelumbauer.

Seht euch doch mal auf der German A Homepage die Flame an. Zumindest von der Papierform her ist das der Hammer. Absenkung ist enorm und das Gewicht unglaublich. Auch bei der "bezahlbaren" Alu-Version.
Hab leider noch nirgends einen Test- oder Erfahrungsbericht gefunden.

Ich für mein Teil bin von der Idee der Federwegserhöhung wieder weg. Nach Frankreich-Urlaub mit ausgiebigen Touren auf der einen Seite und ner Deister-Tour mit ein Paar Verrückten (Freeridern mit Big-Bikes) bin ich mehr denn je von der Pike überzeugt!

Nach einem Jahr mit vielen Kilo- und Hohenmetern, aber fast ohne Wartung werde ich meine fette Else so ab mitte Oktober zerlegen, gründlich warten und ein bisschen tunen.

Angedacht sind:

hyddraulisch verstellbare Maverick-Sattelstütze (schon bestellt)
KeFü mit 2-fach-Blatt (22/36)
2,4er Mountain King's

Wenn ich's schaffe, mir den Kauf eines neuen Hardtails im Frühjahr aus'm Kopp zu schlagen, ersetze ich die 2-fach-Geschichte vielleicht noch durch ne Rohloff-Lösung  (Hab mir in Frankreich 2 Ketten zerdümmelt und tendiere im Moment zu ner radikalen Problemlösung...)


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. September 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Seht euch doch mal auf der German A Homepage die Flame an. Zumindest von der Papierform her ist das der Hammer. Absenkung ist enorm und das Gewicht unglaublich.


Genau das Gewicht macht mir Sorgen -- ich kann mir schlicht nicht vorstellen, dass die Gabel böse Behandlung lange mitmacht.



exto schrieb:


> Wenn ich's schaffe, mir den Kauf eines neuen Hardtails im Frühjahr aus'm Kopp zu schlagen, ersetze ich die 2-fach-Geschichte vielleicht noch durch ne Rohloff-Lösung  (Hab mir in Frankreich 2 Ketten zerdümmelt und tendiere im Moment zu ner radikalen Problemlösung...)


Ist halt sauschwer u. sauteuer. 
Wie hast du's geschafft, zwei Ketten zu ruinieren?


----------



## exto (25. September 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Wie hast du's geschafft, zwei Ketten zu ruinieren?



Das eine Mal kann ich's gar nicht genau sagen. Nach einem langen Steilstück mit felsigen Stufen ist die Kette beim Fahren hin und wieder gesprungen. So als sei die Schaltung verstellt. Hab dann hinterher gesehen, dass eine Lasche verbogen war. Warscheinlich irgendwo aufgesetzt. Das 42er Blatt hat ja nicht so ne üppige Bodenfreiheit.

Die zweite war spektakulärer und hätte mich einiges kosten können. Nach einer langen und ruppigen Highspeed-Abfahrt hab ich in einem kurzen Gegenhang voll in die Pedale treten wollen, als plötzlich das ganze Getriebe stillstand. Ich hab dann festgestellt, dass sich durch das extreme Kettenschlagen zwei(!!!) Schlaufen im Kettenstrang gebildet hatten, von denen sich eine irgendwie an der Kettenstrebe verhakt hatte. Das Verhaken war Glück, denn wenn ich die Schlaufe mit voller Power durch's X0 - Schaltwerk gerissen hätte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damistam (25. September 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> Nach langem Überlegen und Zweifeln hab ich mich doch für eine neue Gabel im ESX entschieden. Die auch sehr gute Pike musste einer Lyrik U-Turn weichen. Erstes Fazit nach 2 Tagen Singetrail-Biken in Fiss (Serfaus): Passt gut ins ESX rein, das Bike ist laufruhiger und fühlt sich sicherer in steilen Passagen an. Genauso hab ich es gewollt.  Lenkwinkel beträgt jetzt 67,2 Grad.
> Trotz weicherer Feder spricht sie aber noch etwas unsensibel an. Ich hoffe sie braucht noch etwas Einfahrzeit. Die Lowspeed Druckstufe geht nicht zum Einstellen, aber ich wusste ja schon vorher, dass die Einstellung der Druckstufe nicht so toll funktionieren soll und kann damit Leben.




optisch sehr fein. 

Ich bin auch gerade dabei mein 07 Canyon auf FR um zu bauen. allerdings verzögert sich das noch ein wenig, da canyon mich einfach ignoriert hat und vllt schaff ich es endlich meinen seit 3 Monaten erwarteten Roco zu bekommen. 
Auch ich will mir eine längere Gabel einbauen und hab auch schon wegen der Garantie gecheckt, aber wie stark würde sich der Lenkwinkel noch einmal ändern, wenn er bei einer 160 schon 67° beträgt?

ich tendiere zu einer 66 oder 55, ein Traum wäre die Vanilla oder eine Totem in schwarz


----------



## cos75 (25. September 2007)

Damistam schrieb:


> aber wie stark würde sich der Lenkwinkel noch einmal ändern, wenn er bei einer 160 schon 67° beträgt?



Es kommt auf die Einbauhöhe an, die Lyrik z.B. hat 545mm. 1 cm mehr Einbauhöhe macht den Lenkwinkel um 0,5 Grad flacher.


----------



## schappi (25. September 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Hallo ihr potetiellen Gabelumbauer.
> 
> Angedacht sind:
> 
> ...



Hallo Axel,
wann bekommst du die Maverik und wo hast du die bestellt.
Ich lasse mir jetzt eine zum Geburtstag schenken.
Ich bins auch leid!
Das mit der Kettenführung ist nicht schlecht. Nach unseren Erfahrungen auf dem Grabweg bin ich auch am überlegen. 
Aber einen Contireifen würde ich mir nicht montieren.
Ich habe noch keinen gefahren der mich überzeugt hätte.

Bist du am 13.10 beim nächsten Deisterkreisel dabei, damit ich mir die Maverik mal anschauen kann?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (25. September 2007)

Hallo Carsten,

hab die Stütze bei GO Cycle bestellt. Hat allerdings bis 30 Tage Lieferzeit. (Ist aber die einzige Quelle, die ich gefunden hab) Kann dir also nicht sagen, ob ich sie am 13. vorführen kann. Ich denke aber, dass ich auf jeden Fall dabei bin.

Was die Contis angeht, bin ich auf dem Hardtail die 2,3er Explorer Pro gefahren und hab einen davon auch in Frankreich noch ein Paar Tage drauf gehabt, weil der Fat Albert durch war (Die Flanken waren aufgefusselt durch den extrem scharfkantigen Schotter). Ich bin eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden. Hab bei der Protection-Version des MK nur ein Paar Optikbedenken wegen der bräunlichen Flanken...


----------



## xysiu33 (25. September 2007)

Hi, kann euch den Conti-Moutain-King nur empfehlen !

Fahre seit paar Wochen den 2,4 protection - einfach top !


----------



## exto (26. September 2007)

Das sieht doch mal seeehr ok aus. Fallen offensichtlich recht breit aus...


----------



## xysiu33 (26. September 2007)

Hallo, 

der Conti überzeugt. Er mag nur kein Asphalt....

Im Gelände super - klasse Seitenhalt und tolle Traktion.

Habe 2 Stück neu für 50,-  bekommen - somit macht es noch mehr Spaß.

Ich kann es schlecht z. B. mit dem Fat Albert vergleichen - keine Erfahrung.


----------



## Siemens (10. Oktober 2007)

hallo exto 

Ich wollte mal fragen . waren sie vor letzten Mittwoch bei den Feiertage ihren MTB unterwegs mit ein schwarzen Bike . Ich glaube ich habe ihn gesehen , sie sind einfach vor bei gefahren .


----------



## unchained (10. Oktober 2007)

lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (10. Oktober 2007)

Siemens schrieb:


> hallo exto
> 
> Ich wollte mal fragen . waren sie vor letzten Mittwoch bei den Feiertage ihren MTB unterwegs mit ein schwarzen Bike . Ich glaube ich habe ihn gesehen , sie sind einfach vor bei gefahren .



Da musst du dich verguggt haben. Mittwoch war ich brav zu Hause...


----------



## exto (22. Oktober 2007)

Soooo, geschafft. Die neuen Teile sind drin.

Dazu die Beschriftung auf dem Oberrohr entfernt und die Aufkleber auf Felgen, Dämpfer, Gabel und wo sonst noch...




...



...


----------



## Siemens (22. Oktober 2007)

hallo exto 
warum kauft du nicht mal ein DH Bike oder Freeride Bike


----------



## exto (22. Oktober 2007)

Weil mein Keller bald zu klein wird   Außerdem kann ich kein Geld malen.

Irgenwann hätte ich schon gern ein schönes Nicolai Ufo oder ein Orange Patriot oder etwas in der Art...


----------



## Didi123 (22. Oktober 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Soooo, geschafft. Die neuen Teile sind drin.
> 
> Dazu die Beschriftung auf dem Oberrohr entfernt und die Aufkleber auf Felgen, Dämpfer, Gabel und wo sonst noch...



Sieht cool aus!
Den dussligen Iridium Schriftzug auf der Ahead-Kappe hast Du aber nicht zufällig abbekommen, oder...?  
Der "nerve"t mich nämlich immer noch!


----------



## exto (23. Oktober 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Sieht cool aus!
> Den dussligen Iridium Schriftzug auf der Ahead-Kappe hast Du aber nicht zufällig abbekommen, oder...?
> Der "nerve"t mich nämlich immer noch!



Hab ich - ehrlich gesagt - gar nicht probiert. Der fällt mir nicht unangenehm in's Auge. In deinem Fall hilft wahrscheinlich meditieren   Wenn man sich erst mal an was ärgerlichem festgebissen hat, hilft nix anderes mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (23. Oktober 2007)

exto schrieb:


> In deinem Fall hilft wahrscheinlich meditieren



So schlimm ist es noch nicht...


----------



## xysiu33 (23. Oktober 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Soooo, geschafft. Die neuen Teile sind drin.
> 
> Dazu die Beschriftung auf dem Oberrohr entfernt und die Aufkleber auf Felgen, Dämpfer, Gabel und wo sonst noch...
> 
> ...




Hi exto, schickes Bike hast du da...

verrate mir mal, wie du die Aufkleber von den Felgen abgekriegt hast....

wie macht sich die Maverick-SStütze ?

Danke im Voraus für deine Tipps..


----------



## exto (23. Oktober 2007)

xysiu33 schrieb:


> verrate mir mal, wie du die Aufkleber von den Felgen abgekriegt hast....




Fingernägel ein bisschen wachsen lassen,
Aufkleber vorsichtig abknibbeln,
Kleberreste mit Spiritus abwaschen...

letzteres war bei der SOS-Felge hinten kein Problem, aber die DT-Felge vorn hat mich zur Verzweiflung gebracht. Da hat irgend so ein Schweizer Klebstoff-Alchimist sein Meisterstück hingelegt  

Zur Maverick kann ich nächste Woche nach nem Ausgiebigen Test auf den legendären Deister-Trails mehr sagen...


----------



## Hennin (23. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

hier mal ein Bild von meinem 06er Torque 1.

Hab ein paar Kleinigkeiten dran verändert.    

(übrig geblieben sind: Kurbel, Innenlager, Bremsen, Schalwerk und Schalthebel... das wars auch schon)^^





Gruß Tobi


----------



## E=MC² (23. Oktober 2007)




----------



## unchained (23. Oktober 2007)

wunderprächtig


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. Oktober 2007)

@Hennin: einer der schönsten Rahmen u. super Farbe!


----------



## Chris B. (24. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

bin die Maverick-Sattelstütze Probe gefahren, überhaupt nicht ausgereift das Teil. Mal abgesehen davon dass die viel zu teuer ist um schlappe 70mm hoch und runterzufahren ist relativ viel Spiel zwischen Tauch- und Standrohr und die Sattelklemmung verstellt sich während der Fahrt lustig, druck auf die Sattelnase lässt den Sattel nach vorne neigen und druck auf das Heck und der Sattel knarzt sich wieder nach hinten. Vielleicht wars aber auch ein Vorserienmodell ... Auf jedenfall vor Kauf testen!


----------



## exto (24. Oktober 2007)

Zu teuer stimmt auf jeden Fall !!! Deshalb hat es ja ein Jahr gedauert, mich selbst zu überreden.

Das axiale Spiel wurde hier schon öfter diskutiert. Stört mich nicht weiter, und die Leute die die Stütze schon länger in Gebrauch haben, meinen mehrheitlich, dass sich das Spiel im Lauf der Zeit nicht vergrößert.

Der Verstellbereich könnte tatsächlich etwas größer sein, ist aber noch im Rahmen. Mir geht's um das *einfache* und s*chnelle* Verstellen *während der Fahrt*. Das macht man hier im Mittelgebirge im Zweifelsfall alle 500 Meter. Wenn's ganz heftig wird, kann man immer noch versenken...


----------



## AustRico (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

hab mir neue Flatpedale zugelegt:





Leicht:

  und schön:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raoul Duke (25. Oktober 2007)

Was hast du denn für die Pedale bezahlt? Denke momentan auch über den Kauf von Plattformpedalen nach.


----------



## AustRico (25. Oktober 2007)

Raoul Duke schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für die Pedale bezahlt?



69.99


----------



## braintrust (26. Oktober 2007)

schick


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. Oktober 2007)

Hennin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier mal ein Bild von meinem 06er Torque 1.
> 
> ...



Hennin - das ist eine Investition, die ich nachvollziehen kann. Was gabs für den alten Rahmen noch an ?


----------



## Sisu (26. Oktober 2007)

@ Hennin
war bei dir auch der Rahmen geschrottet, oder hatte das andere Gründe bei dir? ich find´s jedenfalls sehr schick 


So sieht das ESX ´06 meiner besseren Hälfte seit August aus:





der Rahmen ist zwar so 500-600 g schwerer, als der Originalrahmen, dafür hat er aber auch erst ein paar Kratzer, trotz diversester Bikeparkstürze, wo ev. ein ausgetauschter Canyonrahmen wieder geschrottet worden wäre 

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## cos75 (26. Oktober 2007)

Sisu schrieb:


> @ Hennin
> war bei dir auch der Rahmen geschrottet, oder hatte das andere Gründe bei dir? ich find´s jedenfalls sehr schick


Wie hat dein Freund den Rahmen geschrottet ?


----------



## Sisu (26. Oktober 2007)

@cos75
..wenn´s wenigstens im Bikepark passiert wäre, aber nein...auf einem relativ harmlosen Trail oberhalb der Donau ist es passiert.....zu schnell um die Kurve und so blöd gestürzt, daß im Oberrohr eine fette Delle war, die- wie sich dann zu Hause herausstellte scharfkantig war mit einem klitzekleinen Riß 

Fotos an Canyon gemailt, Austauschrahmen angeboten für 600 EUR....aber nach langem Hin& Her hat er sich doch für einen etwas stabileren Rahmen entschieden, der auch noch in seiner "Wunschfarbe" lackiert werden konnte.
Er ist bislang mehr als zufrieden mit dem "transformierten"ESX.

Der alte Rahmen liegt immer noch bei uns rum....irgendwie bringen wir es nicht über´s Herz ihn zu entsorgen 

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## Christian_74 (26. Oktober 2007)

Nicht entsorgen! An die Wand mit den Teil und wenn´s auch nur in der Werkstatt oder Keller ist!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. Oktober 2007)

Canyon Rohre Halten einfach nix aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hennin (26. Oktober 2007)

Danke danke Leute. Der Torque Rahmen "lebt" noch, ist für 600 über die Theke gegangen^^ Habe ihn nicht geschrottet. 
Hab mir das SX Trail geholt weil es schon immer mein "Traumrahmen" war und die Finanzen a.m. passen 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## AustRico (5. März 2008)

Nachdem cos75 und FloImSchnee es schon vorgemacht haben, hab auch ich mich getraut eine Lyrik ins ESX zu pflanzen:



Sonstige Veränderungen:
Bremsscheibe hinten: 200mm statt 180mm
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Carbon statt P6 Alu 
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR TT statt SLR XC
Vorbau+Lenker : Syntace VRO DH und Vector VRO statt Superforce und Vector
Griffe: z.Zt Syntace Moto 
In nächster Zeit folgt noch ein 36er Blatt und ein Bashguard, allerding weiß ich noch nicht welcher...


----------



## cos75 (18. März 2008)

AustoRico: Fein, Fein !

Ich wollte bei der Gelegenheit mal mein Rabe Hardtail präsentieren, welches ja  auch unter die Rubrik Canyon Tuning passt. Nachdem das ESX total getuned ist, wanderten die übrig gebliebenen Teile fast alle ans Hardtail (Gabel, Vorbau, Lenker, Bremsen, Laufräder sind alle vom ESX).  






Ich muss sagen, es fährt sich mit den neuen Teilen richtig gut.


----------



## AustRico (21. März 2008)

Das Rabe sieht gut aus! 
Die nächste und letzte Tuning-Maßnahme an deinem ESX wäre dann noch der Rahmen...


----------



## cos75 (29. Mai 2008)

Vielleicht sollte ich mein Rad mal putzen ?   Naja, so sieht man gleich was neu ist.


----------



## thto (29. Mai 2008)

servus,
hast du jetzt gustls am rad ?
vg
TT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (29. Mai 2008)

thto schrieb:


> servus,
> hast du jetzt gustls am rad ?
> vg
> TT



Ja, aber die hab ich schon lange.


----------



## thto (29. Mai 2008)

cos75 schrieb:


> Ja, aber die hab ich schon lange.



ahhh stimmt ja sind schmutzig ich vergas


----------



## Wuudi (30. Mai 2008)

Hmm was ist jetz neu ? Lyrik, Dämpfer war ja schon bekannt. Außerdem ist alles dreckig


----------



## tschobi (30. Mai 2008)

Also ich seh nur die Muddy, die neu ist. Dämpfer und Lyrik war mir bekannt.
Laufrad vorne ist zwar auch sauber, aber das war sicher das Original, oder?


----------



## tschobi (30. Mai 2008)

Alle, die mit ihren esx/es sehr technisch fahren scheinen ja auf Muddy Mary + Lyrik umzustellen. 
Ich fühle mich so allein mit meiner pike und big betty´s  ;-)


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Mai 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Alle, die mit ihren esx/es sehr technisch fahren scheinen ja auf Muddy Mary + Lyrik umzustellen.


+ 36er KB + Bashguard, damit's komplett ist. 

In der Konfiguration taugt mir mein Radl jetzt sehr -- moderates Gewicht, schön agil, Geometrie wunderbar geeignet für steil-bergab.


----------



## sebot.rlp (30. Mai 2008)

oder 
+ Maxxis Highroller und Minion


----------



## cos75 (30. Mai 2008)

tschobi: Sehr gut erkannt.  Nur der Reifen ist neu. Ist ein MM GG in der FR Version in 2.5.


----------



## Wuudi (31. Mai 2008)

Muss ich mich mit Ardent auf dem Hinterrad jetzt verstecken ? 
Vorne hab ich jetz auch nur nen Minion DHF, aber man bedenke, hier ist immer schönes Wetter und trockener Boden 
..wobei ich schon sagen muss der 2.35er Minion baut brutal schmal, aber ich hab ja immer noch die Betty, die je nach Einsatzgebiet aufgezogen wird.


----------



## Wuudi (4. Juni 2008)

So schauts jetzt aus:







und hinten kam der drauf:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schulle (4. Juni 2008)

@tschobi

Du bist nicht allein, ich bike auch "nur  " mit einem CANYON-ESX6-Standard-
Ausführung-Radl rum und bewundere die Umbauten von Flo und Co. Wenn bei
meinem Bike die Teile verschleißen dann werde ich auch umbauen. Bis dahin
halt Standard (was ja nicht schlecht sein muss.mit der Zeit steigert sich das
Fahrkönnen -hoffentlich- und dann steigere ich auch den Federweg  mit einer Lyrik)


@wuudi

Dein Bike sieht ja mal TOP aus  .  Ich hätte da mal ein paar Fragen dazu:

Was für ein Bashguard und was für eine Kettenführung hast Du denn da verbaut?
Und was für Kettenblätter (36/24)?. Will mein Bike nämlich auch in die Richtung
ändern.
Wäre supi wenn Du mir Tipps geben könntest (auch wegen Einbau).


----------



## cos75 (5. Juni 2008)

Hab mir auch mal die Mühe gemacht bessere Fotos zu machen, als Tiefgaragen Fotos. Geputzt hab ich das Bike aber immer noch nicht, das wäre dann doch zuviel verlangt.   
















Hier auch mal mit zweiten "leichteren" Laufradsatz (DT 5.1d und DT 4.2 Felgen mit Fat Alberts) im "CC"-Setup. Mit denen fahre ich wenn mir mein Hardtail zu hart ist   auf den Isartrails hier in München oder auf einfachen Touren ohne schwierige Trails. Da sind mir die anderen Reifen (MM GG FR 2.5 und Minion R 2.5 1-ply) zuviel des Guten.


----------



## Co1n (5. Juni 2008)

Meins mit neuer Gabel:


----------



## Schulle (6. Juni 2008)

@cos75

sieht ja nach einer Schlammschlacht aus.
ESX mit Lyrik scheint ja wohl eine beliebte Kombi zu sein. Wie sind denn so die Erfahrungen?


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Juni 2008)

Schulle schrieb:


> ESX mit Lyrik scheint ja wohl eine beliebte Kombi zu sein. Wie sind denn so die Erfahrungen?


Speziell für "steil und knifflig bergab" wegen des flacheren Lenkwinkels und der hohen Steifigkeit angenehm. 
Bei "normaler" Fahrerei halt ich die Pike aber für gleich gut geeignet (meine: ein Tausch zahlt sich nicht aus), da hier die höhere Front meines Erachtens keine relevanten Vorteile bringt. U.U. sogar das Gegenteil -- etwas weniger Druck am Vorderrad --> negativ in langgezogenen, schnellen Kurven. 
Weiters lässt sich eine Pike natürlich auch etwa 25mm tiefer absenken.


----------



## nailz (7. Juni 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Speziell für "steil und knifflig bergab" wegen des flacheren Lenkwinkels und der hohen Steifigkeit angenehm.
> Bei "normaler" Fahrerei halt ich die Pike aber für gleich gut geeignet (meine: ein Tausch zahlt sich nicht aus), da hier die höhere Front meines Erachtens keine relevanten Vorteile bringt. U.U. sogar das Gegenteil -- etwas weniger Druck am Vorderrad --> negativ in langgezogenen, schnellen Kurven.
> Weiters lässt sich eine Pike natürlich auch etwa 25mm tiefer absenken.



 
Würde sagen, das trifft es genau auf den Punkt. Meine Pike bügelt bisher alles glatt was im Weg liegt und ist für mein heimisches Terrain (rauf&runter) bestens geeignet. Super Allmountain (ich mag den Begriff nicht wirklich) -Gabel. Viel (Federweg) hilft nicht immer viel


----------



## Eike. (7. Juni 2008)

Schulle schrieb:


> @wuudi
> 
> Dein Bike sieht ja mal TOP aus  .  Ich hätte da mal ein paar Fragen dazu:
> 
> ...



Ich antworte mal stellvertetend, hab die gleiche Kombi auch (aber an einem anderen Bike). Der Bashguard ist der FSA Polycarbonat und die Kettenführung ein NC-17 Stinger. Welche Kettenblätter wuudi hat weis ich nicht aber ich fahre 22/36 und bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Schulle (7. Juni 2008)

nailz schrieb:


> Würde sagen, das trifft es genau auf den Punkt. Meine Pike bügelt bisher alles glatt was im Weg liegt und ist für mein heimisches Terrain (rauf&runter) bestens geeignet. Super Allmountain (ich mag den Begriff nicht wirklich) -Gabel. Viel (Federweg) hilft nicht immer viel




...mit dem Federweg hast du wohl recht. Es kommt sicherlich größtenteils 
auf das fahrerische Können an und mehr Federweg machen mich bestimmt nicht gleich zum besseren Fahrer (leider  )
was solls weiter üben. 

@Eike
danke Dir für die Info.


----------



## Wuudi (7. Juni 2008)

@Schulle

Ja ein 36er Blatt. Das kleine ist das originale, also öhm 24, oder ?

Hier die Einbaubilder dazu: http://www.bikeinmotion.eu/bike/mein_bike_wird_zum_friereida.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Juni 2008)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Das kleine ist das originale, also öhm 24, oder ?


22.


----------



## cos75 (7. Juni 2008)

Ich hab 20 / 34 und nen 32er FSA Bashguard.


----------



## cos75 (14. Dezember 2008)

AustRico schrieb:


> Das Rabe sieht gut aus!
> Die nächste und letzte Tuning-Maßnahme an deinem ESX wäre dann noch der Rahmen...


Gesagt, getan:


----------



## AustRico (15. Dezember 2008)

cos75 schrieb:


> Gesagt, getan:



Gerade hab ich dein Neues im Bikeboard gesichtet und wollte darauf zurück kommen!
Schaut schön kompakt aus, tolles Alpinfreeride-Gerät  !


----------



## sackletti (17. Dezember 2008)

So, endlich ist es so weit! Hier mein neu aufgebautes 2006er Nerve ES:

Rahmen aus dem Outlet, Gabel/Dämpfer ebay, Sattelstütze/Lenker/Vorbau/Griffe vom Drössiger, Rest neu

Somit ist mein Drössiger endlich wieder auf unter 11,5 kg und das Neue auf knapp 15 kg. Für gröbere Einsätze liegen zum Tausch noch BigBetty/MuddyMary, Flatpedale und Syntace-Griffe bereit...


----------



## Schulle (17. Dezember 2008)

cos75 schrieb:


> Gesagt, getan:





is cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

